# ROH presents Death Before Dishonor VIII live on iPPV [June 19]



## WillTheBloody

Missed Big Bang live. Not missing this one!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I was hoping STL/CHI would be DBD weekend.


----------



## Lost10

Here's the logo:


----------



## SHIRLEY

Better start totting up my budget to see if I can afford this and the Supercard DVD too.

Might have to buy less crunch corners :S


----------



## Legend

Looks great. I'm glad they're going to different cities for each IPPV. Adds a bit more excitement and prestige.

Early match predictions? I guess Steen/Generico isn't much of a prediction. It's more like saying that Christmas will happen this year.

Part of me suspects they might do Tyler/Davey on a big show like this, but I'd love them to go with Wolves/Kings, just because that match would be off the charts. Maybe Roddy/Tyler will still be feuding at this point and need another match?


----------



## FITZ

If the show has the first Steen/Generico singles match of the feud than I will order it.


----------



## Emperor DC

If Lance Storm had not made it clear his last match was against Hero back along, I'd put a bet on that he's turn up purely for name value. He seems to love Ring of Honor, so maybe, just MAYBE there is a chance he could turn up in some role?


----------



## Legend

Yeah, he might be done wrestling, but I'm sure he'd like another chance to put the company over. He doesn't have to wrestle. His presence alone would do it. Maybe in a segment with someone like Edwards, a young technical wrestler. It would help the TV title.


----------



## xHartxLegacyx

Hm Lance Storm coming for another match and this time jobs to Edwards, Its not that out of the realm but i don't see it happening as i feel it could be great.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

The Big Bang was an awesome card and im sure Death Before Dishonor VIII will be another amazing show from ROH because now ROH has the Fallen Angle Christopher Daniels!


----------



## Maxx Hero

#1UndertakerFan said:


> The Big Bang was an awesome card and im sure Death Before Dishonor VIII will be another amazing show from ROH because now ROH has the Fallen Angle Christopher Daniels!


Except for all the bad shows that occurred during the other few years he was in ROH...


----------



## joebro2000

Generico vs Steen
Tyler Black vs Kenny Omega
Daniels vs Richards
Roderick Strong vs Edwards
Briscoes vs MCMG vs KOW
Cabana vs Corino


----------



## SHIRLEY

Legend said:


> I'm glad they're going to different cities for each IPPV. Adds a bit more excitement and prestige.


TNA should take notes.


----------



## Emperor DC

Shirley Crabtree said:


> TNA should take notes.


TNA needs to actually put on a good product to attract people first.


----------



## seabs

*Steen/Generico and Davey/Daniels seem pretty certain for this show for me at least. Really hope they dont do Tyler/Strong AGAIN. Tyler's really short on potential challengers for big shows atm. Strong and Aries are done with now and should be left alone for a bit. Hero and Claudio are possibilities but wont be as long as they have the tag belts. Davey wont be at this show but they need to pull the trigger on a Davey/Black title feud sooner rather than later to prevent Tyler's reign getting seriously stale quick. There's plenty of face opponents that would be more than worth though. Omega, Daniels and Generico would all be great title matches and they should definitely let Eddie have a title shot next time they're in NYC. 

Sadly with it being a month away though and Davey seemingly facing Daniels here and little time to build a big enough feud for an iPPV it seems as though Strong will have to lose another title match.*


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Seabs said:


> *Steen/Generico and Davey/Daniels seem pretty certain for this show for me at least. Really hope they dont do Tyler/Strong AGAIN. Tyler's really short on potential challengers for big shows atm. Strong and Aries are done with now and should be left alone for a bit. Hero and Claudio are possibilities but wont be as long as they have the tag belts. Davey wont be at this show but they need to pull the trigger on a Davey/Black title feud sooner rather than later to prevent Tyler's reign getting seriously stale quick. There's plenty of face opponents that would be more than worth though. Omega, Daniels and Generico would all be great title matches and they should definitely let Eddie have a title shot next time they're in NYC.
> 
> Sadly with it being a month away though and Davey seemingly facing Daniels here and little time to build a big enough feud for an iPPV it seems as though Strong will have to lose another title match.*


Have me kind of confused there.
I agree with you on the Daniels/Richards match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Now I am not a big ROH supporter these days, but let me suggest Black and Edwards/Kings of Wrestling. It gets all of your champs on the iPPV in an important match, and it prevents ROH from having to rush any feuds. In fact, you can easily begin an Eddie/Tyler program out of this match.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Maxx Hero said:


> Now I am not a big ROH supporter these days, but let me suggest Black and Edwards/Kings of Wrestling. It gets all of your champs on the iPPV in an important match, and it prevents ROH from having to rush any feuds. In fact, you can easily begin an Eddie/Tyler program out of this match.


I've actually never heard that one before.

It sounds like a good idea on paper but Tyler & Eddie teaming is a bit random.
If they could make it logical (via videowire), it would be a neat idea for sure.

Steen vs. Generico should still main-event though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Before we get a wacky match like that, I demand KOW vs. Wolves.


----------



## seabs

*It was meant to read as Davey vs Tyler wont be happening at the show.*


----------



## Dug2356

The main event for the 6/19 Ring of Honor Death Before Dishonor Internet PPV will see ROH champion Tyler Black defending against Davey Richards in Toronto, Ontario at the Ted Reeve Arena.


----------



## KingCrash

Well it's shaping up to be a very good show with Black/Richards and the World Tag Title rematch. Since they're not doing Daniels/Richards maybe we'll get Daniels/Omega?


----------



## kwjr86

Daniels/Omega or maybe Daniels/Strong. Either or would be awesome. I'd love to see Omega/Edwards TV Title Match and Strong/Daniels


----------



## The REAL MP

Awesome news about the main event, which I've argued for weeks is the "biggest" match that ROH can put together right now.

I haven't ordered either of the iPPVs since I follow everything on DVD, but I'll be getting this one because A) It's such a huge match, and B) I don't think the DVD will be out before the Collinsville show, and I gotta stay up to date for that!


----------



## seabs

*Great main event for an iPPV. Bit early for it though I thought. Thought they might have held back a bit further on it personally. Davey vs Daniels seemed a better option with Daniels challenging him at the previous iPPV. Continuity is gonna be a problem between these iPPV's and DVDs so Davey vs Daniels would have been the better option from that standpoint. I'm happy with that as the main event though.*


----------



## F5uits

I don't think ROH is caring too, too much about iPPV continuity, it's just a way to get a live look-in to a big ROH show that people who can't be there would still want to shell out some money for. I'm fine with that, most ROH fans keep current on storylines anyway, and those who don't will still get a great wrestling show.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I don't think it hurts continuity that much. Of course if they're throwing out two big matches like this plus maybe Daniels/Omega or Daniels/Strong I think they might hold off on a Steen/Generico one-on-one match.


----------



## seancarleton77

2 matches in and this is already worth the $15 on iPPV or the $20-$50 for a ticket to see it live.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Agreed I can honestly say that I am about to order it right now I mean if we get Steen vs Generico is some form I will order it right now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7mI7dBDWTU

Great Video love the song and ThatWrestlingShow makes great vids I want a Davey vs Tyler and or Steen/Generico vid


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

I am so excited to be front row for this.

This could end up topping SCoHV (and with that, Northern Navigation) and end up being the best show to hit Toronto in decades.
Maybe I'm riding the hype train a little early but if they do Steen/Generico and a quality match with Daniels, this will be show of the year material (on paper, of course).

I'll definitely be writing a comprehensive review when I get home.


----------



## Meteora2004

Wow, I can't wait to see you obsess over this show on two different boards.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Meteora2004 said:


> Wow, I can't wait to see you obsess over this show on two different boards.


Lol, if RoH wasn't so sticky about talking about other indy wrestling, it would only be one board.
Sucks to be you?


----------



## Meteora2004

Sucks to be everyone who has to read any of your hyperbole-loaded posts, really.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Meteora2004 said:


> Sucks to be everyone who has to read any of your hyperbole-loaded posts, really.


Hahaha.
I'd like you to provide me with examples.

Keep in mind I said: "I might be riding the hype train a little early..."
and please point me in the direction of a better show than Northern Navigation to happen in the past... 5 or ten years?

Get the stick out of your ass. Please.


----------



## Meteora2004

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> and please point me in the direction of a better show than Northern Navigation to happen in the past... 5 or ten years?


See, I just can't take you seriously.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Meteora2004 said:


> See, I just can't take you seriously.


You're dodging the question.
In Toronto of course.

No use feeding the troll, though.


----------



## Maxx Hero

You two behave now. Your acting like this was the TNA section.


----------



## Emperor DC

You two muppets need to shut up before I get Chris to chop the hell out of you.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm cool as a cucumber, guys. Just had to say something.

I don't know if I'll be ordering the iPPV or just waiting for the DVD; depends on my money situation this time around.


----------



## AlucardX81

It's shaping up to be a quality card. I should be in attendance myself; I was at the last ROH show in the Toronto area and came away very impressed.


----------



## KingKicks

> Five months. It has been five long and painful months since Kevin Steen shocked the wrestling world by slamming a steel chair into the skull of his beloved partner El Generico at “Final Battle 2009”. In those months we have witnessed Steen, with Steve Corino firmly in his head and at his side, spiral out of control and transform into a violent, brutal, and bloodthirsty brute who will stop at nothing to eliminate El Generico from existence.
> 
> Since December 2009, we have seen Steen, Corino, Generico, and Generico’s steadfast supporter Colt Cabana assault one another in one brutal fashion after another. Whether it is the continued use of chairs, tables, ladders, barbed wire, or most recently at “Supercard of Honor V”, disgusting thumbtacks, these four men have used whatever tolls at hand and whatever means possible to physically decimate one another.
> 
> Between the brutality of the Come-As-You-Are Street Fight from Chicago in April and the 34th Street Deathmatch at “Supercard of Honor V” just five days ago, it is clear that enough is enough. There’s no longer a need for talking, dodging, nor excuses; it is time for Kevin Steen and El Generico to settle things one-on-one, and what better place than their home country of Canada, live on WORLDWIDE iPPV at “Death Before Dishonor VIII”!
> 
> “I now have no problem FINALLY removing ‘him’ from my life,” Kevin Steen told ROHWrestling.com. “I’ve let him breathe…allowed him to exist in my world hoping he would wake up one day and know that ‘he’ should walk away on his own. But fter Chicago I realized that it would never happen; that ‘he’ would have to be exterminated. But how…shall I use a weapon? Is there a need? Shall I use only my two hands? Will I even need those? ‘He’ may wish for blood to spill, and ‘he’ may wish for weapons and gore, and ‘he’ may think that all of that will give him that sweet revenge his lonely soul longs for – for ‘him’ and for Cabana – but it won’t. ‘He’ is an infection. ‘He’ is filth. ‘He’ deserves nothing but an end, and that end will come. But at my direction. I’m calling the shots. Not ‘him’. Not Ring of Honor. Shall I let him cry out his heart in disgrace before I softly kiss him and whisper goodbye? At home in Canada when it is done, I will receive a Hero’s welcome, I receive a standing ovation, and I will destroy that masked idiot, and move on to bigger glory.”
> 
> With all of the violence that has been perpetrated by both parties, it doesn’t even matter whether or not any of those methods will take the form of a stipulation for this long-awaited one-on-one encounter. This is about more than the bloodshed, more than the weapons, and more than five months of waiting. All’s fair in love and war. The page is set to turn.
> 
> *Kevin Steen versus El Generico, Death Before Dishonor VIII, June 19th*. Get your tickets now at http://www.rohwrestling.com/store.php?sec=prod∏=269, by calling (215) 781-2500, or if you can’t be in Toronto watch it live on WORLDWIDE iPPV! Check out http://www.gofightlive.tv/showEvent.do?eventId=690 for information on how to order this MUST-SEE event!


As expected. Should be awesome stuff.


----------



## smitty33

im so excited for the event!


----------



## Lost10

This iPPV is getting better and better. I can't wait for Steen/Generico.


----------



## SHIRLEY

What does it mean 'In their home country of Canada'? He's still Mexican to me DAMMIT!

Can! Not! Wait! For this show. ROH is non-stop win atm.


----------



## Spartanlax

Not sure where I'll be that night. But if there's a computer with internet wherever I am, I'm ordering the shit outta this show. Steen/Generico is must-see IMO.


----------



## seancarleton77

It's a Tripe Main Event in my eyes, Awesome card so far!


----------



## KingCrash

Steen/Generico is just going to be a great brawl. Unless I'm working I'll be watching.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

Death Before Dishonor VIII is going to be an amazing card it should be better than any ppv WWE and TNA has put on in months so get your computers ready and watch it on the internet.


----------



## jawbreaker

If I'm out of town for this one again and have to avoid all wrestling-related internet sites until GFL posts it I'm going to be angry.


----------



## seancarleton77

I wonder who else they'll match up?


----------



## KingKicks

First time ever match signed.



> In his first two matches back as a member of Ring of Honor, Christopher Daniels took on two of the toughest individuals in the locker room in Kevin Steen and ROH World Television Champion Eddie Edwards, and came out victorious in both bouts. Coming off those two bouts, it is clear that the “Fallen Angel” isn’t looking for the path of least resistance in his quest to be acknowledged as the best wrestler in the world.
> 
> This founding father has stated he wants to face the best that ROH has to offer and company officials have once again presented Daniels with a challenge worthy of that designation. When ROH invades Toronto for “Death Before Dishonor VIII”, Christopher Daniels has signed to face Kenny Omega! Omega, with a rare opening in his stellar Japanese schedule, is coming back to Ring of Honor action in Buffalo, NY on June 18 and at “Death Before Dishonor VIII” in his home country of Canada, live on worldwide iPPV via www.gofightlive.tv on June 19th.
> 
> This must-see first-time-ever meeting between Daniels and Omega nearly took place five years ago, but circumstances prevented the bout from occurring. Now, with a great deal more experience under both of their belts, Daniels and Omega will finally get the opportunity to prove just who the better wrestler is.
> 
> When asked about the match by ROHWrestling.com, the “Fallen Angel” was excited. “This is exactly what I came back to Ring of Honor for! This level of competition, this level of wrestling, this is what it’s all about. Only challenges like this will allow me to prove that I am indeed the best in the world. Kevin Steen and Eddie Edwards found out for themselves how serious this is to me, and now Kenny Omega will be the next man to experience the “Fallen Angel” unleashed. Omega is undoubtedly a great talent, and I know his experience in Japan is only making him that much tougher. Truthfully that only makes it all the more satisfying for me when I beat him and bring myself one step closer to deserving the title of ‘best in the world’. And that is the gospel…according to the Fallen Angel.”
> 
> *For the first time ever, it will be Christopher Daniels versus Kenny Omega at “Death Before Dishonor VIII” on June 19th in Toronto, ON!* Tickets for this incredible event are available here. Don’t be left out! If you can’t make the trek to Toronto, watch it LIVE on WORLDWIDE iPPV with GoFightLive! For info on how to order the iPPV, check out Go Fight Live


----------



## seancarleton77

Great news, this is definitely going to be either as good or better than The Big Bang, so it's safe to say this will be a show of the year candidate.


----------



## Legend

Excellent. I'm glad Daniels is giving us fresh matches by facing young guys he's never faced before in ROH. This show is looking great.


----------



## SHIRLEY

All it needs now is a lucha tag main event and we're rocking and rolling.


----------



## musdy

Shirley Crabtree said:


> All it needs now is a lucha tag main event and we're rocking and rolling.


It will probably be a Flatliners match since they are in Toronto.


----------



## Devildude

Christ on a bike, this show is shaping up to be ridiculously stacked. Personally, the only way I can see it being any better is if they brought in some name guys from Japan but even so, this is a certain buy from me.


----------



## FITZ

You just can't go wrong with those top 4 matches they have. I would consider buying if they told us that those matches were the whole show. 

I wonder what they'll do with the rest of the show. I hope they have Corino in a match so he can't interfere. I personally think sticking him against someone like Strong would be pretty awesome, doubt that will happen though.


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't know why I'm not more excited for this show than I am. It looks awesome.


----------



## KYSeahawks

IMO this is actually looking better than the Big Bang 

Tyler vs Davey>3 Way Dance
Steen vs Generico>Steen/Corino vs Colt/Generico
Daniels vs Omega>King vs Richards

And then the Tag Title Match is the exact same thing so.But we dont have Lucha guys (thank goodness) and they still have Delirious/Aries/Roddy/King/Corino to use this is a great card best of the year better than Supercard of Honor V even


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'd stick Corino's sorry ass in some Necro/Embassy pissbreak match.


----------



## Legend

Roddy's not doing anything yet. Is Edwards? Match 'em up?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

It's looking like an amazing show at the moment. If the 4 matches at the moment deliver what they could potentially it could just be show of the year. Hopefuuly Roddy will get something good.


----------



## Devildude

Some suggestions.

*Strong vs Edwards* - Just to have another potentially awesome match on the card
*Cabana vs Corino* - Parallel match to Steen/Generico
*Aries/King vs Delirious/Haze* - Would be right down Aries' alley to set something like this up.

And then perhaps throw whoever is left into a token four-way.


----------



## seancarleton77

Devildude said:


> Some suggestions.
> 
> *Strong vs Edwards* - Just to have another potentially awesome match on the card
> *Cabana vs Corino* - Parallel match to Steen/Generico
> *Aries/King vs Delirious/Haze* - Would be right down Aries' alley to set something like this up.
> 
> And then perhaps throw whoever is left into a token four-way.


Great match suggestions. I would also add Rhett Titus against Tyson Dux and also Up in Smoke squashing the Flatliners, it's a tradition in Toronto to watch the Flatliners job.


----------



## lewieG

The odds on this being PPV of the year would be unbelievably short. This is going to be awesome. And I know I'm probably in the minority here, but I will actually be rooting for Tyler to beat Richards.


----------



## brandeito

seeing what happened on hd net there is probabbly going to be roddy vs aries


----------



## seancarleton77

brandeito said:


> seeing what happened on hd net there is probabbly going to be roddy vs aries


I was thinking that too, if so then this is the true Super Card of Honour!


----------



## Meteora2004

Calling it now, feud of the decade.


----------



## FITZ

When a feud has it's own T-Shirt you know it must be going well.


----------



## KingCrash

Well you can't say ROH won't run with something if they know it's good. Want one but I have no idea when I would ever wear it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

"Pity for the weak" reminds me too much of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## seancarleton77

Awesome shirt. Feud is already awesome, this will be feud of the year in my mind.


----------



## antoniomare007

don't know why but i've got this feeling that Steen is crazy/stupid enough to let Generico hit a BRAINBUSTAH on him...not sure if it's physically possible though


----------



## KaijuFan

It's easy as pie, Steen just has to post off of Generico's thigh like any normal vertical suplex postion.


----------



## KingCrash

More likely Steen will use the Brainbuster on Generico, and Generico uses a Package Piledriver on Steen as finisher trading. It'll be a bloodbath regardless.


----------



## lewieG

Shirt of the year. I would consider buying one just because it's awesome, even if I would never wear it. I doubt this match will have all the finisher trading and crazy spots, they'll definately save some stuff for later in the feud, but there'll be some crazy stuff, regardless. Looking forward to Omega Vs Daniels a lot for some reason.


----------



## jawbreaker

Did I miss a stipulation being announced for Steen/Generico? Because... that's what's keeping me from ordering the show right now.


----------



## Mark.

The match doesn't need a stipulation if it's their first singles match. It's going to be epic regardless.


----------



## THEhalobrand

I'm *PUMPED* for this show!! I'm going to be there live, front row and it'll be my fifth ROH show in just under a year.

I'm excited for all the matches, and that I have the chance to finally see Christopher Daniels wrestle live!! I just hope that the lovely customs agents at the border, let Roderick Strong and Mark Briscoe through this time.


----------



## onedge

Wanted to go to this show but got to move to Windsor instead lol. Jealous THEhalobrand is gonna be front row too


----------



## THEhalobrand

onedge said:


> Wanted to go to this show but got to move to Windsor instead lol. Jealous THEhalobrand is gonna be front row too


lmao. you know it's *iPPV* right? you can order it and watch it on your computer. nerd.  justkiddingyouknowiloveyou.


----------



## KingKicks

> Austin Aries and his protégés have been tied to Delirious & Daizee Haze in one form or another for quite some time. From Rhett Titus’ infatuation with The Haze in 2008/2009, to Aries’ & Delirious’ involvement with the Age Of The Fall, to Delirious temporarily taking Kenny King’s “Pick 6” spot at “8th Anniversary Show”, and most recently the reckless assault on Delirious by Aries that forced the masked man out of action for several months. Of all the history between these five individuals, it is Aries’ errant (intentional?) kick to the throat (as seen below) that has reignited the blaze of rivalry.
> 
> Prior to Delirious’ return to action at “Civil Warfare” in Manassas, VA, Aries was very nonchalant about what happened on HDNet. His attitude could even be described as dismissive, with Aries’ completely disregarding the threat that an angry Delirious represents to “A Double”. Yet in Virginia, when Austin Aries was placed in a situation where he had to battle against the bizarre one, Aries did his very best to stay far, far away from Delirious. Tagging out whenever the possibility of fighting Delirious came up, Aries put Titus into the defensive position whenever Delirious had the upper hand, and only took shots at Delirious when he and “Rhettski the Jetski” were firmly in control. Aries also fed Titus to the lions, so to speak, when Delirious went for Shadows Over Hell on the former 2-time former World Champion but splashed down on Titus instead.
> 
> At “Supercard of Honor V”, Aries again try his best to not fight Delirious. He offered insincere apologies, he offered flowers, he offered golden snack cakes, but the masked maniac had none of it and attacked Aries with fervor. Aries would technically end up the victor of the “match” as Delirious was disqualified for his relentless assault and refusal to stop choking “A Double”, but he certainly did not look like a winner. It was only the involvement of the “All Night Express” that kept Delirious from continuing the assault.
> 
> The tensions rose once more at the last ROH on HDNet television tapings, when Delirious and Jerry Lynn fell to the “All Night Express” when Aries lent a helping hand, and again in Six-Man-Tag action as chaos ruled. The battle went all over the Arena in South Philly as Jerry Lynn and Delirious took the fight to Aries, King, and Titus in a wild brawl. But nothing was settled in either of these bouts. There has been no resolution, and those close to Delirious believe there never will due to Aries’ foot soldiers. Without question, their involvement has raised the stakes in this rivalry. Delirious has even had to stop attacks on Daizee Haze but the message has been sent: Nothing is off limits for A-Double and Associates.
> 
> ROH officials have decided that there is a line, and that King and Titus have crossed it too many times at Aries’ behest. With that in mind the following match has been set: *Delirious vs. Austin Aries, one-on-one, with Titus and King BANNED from ringside! It will take place in Toronto, ON as part of the “Death Before Dishonor VIII” iPPV on June 19th courtesy of www.GoFightLive.tv, or you can get your tickets now in the ROH Store.* Will Aries get his comeuppance at the hands of Delirious? Will Aries simply turn tail and run as he’s done the last few times these two have been man-to-man? Jerry Lynn won’t be there to help Delirious should things get ugly, will that be a factor? Be there in person; or watch LIVE on GoFightLive to find out!


Was pretty much expecting this.


----------



## KingCrash

I figure they'll let the Titus and King get a tag win over Cheech and Cloudy, but who's left to fill out the Gauntlet?


----------



## TheAce

> I figure they'll let the Titus and King get a tag win over Cheech and Cloudy, but who's left to fill out the Gauntlet?


I kinda thought maybe Cheech and Cloudy would job to Necro/Stevens in an effort to get them over as a new tag team and King would be in the gauntlet. Your idea makes sense as well though.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> I figure they'll let the Titus and King get a tag win over Cheech and Cloudy, but who's left to fill out the Gauntlet?


I think they'll do that tag, and stick Dux in the gauntlet.


----------



## FITZ

I have a feeling Generio/Steen is going to end in a DQ. I'm sure it will be awesome but I honestly don't see them giving either guy a clean win before they have some insane gimmick match that ends the feud.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ I'm thinking the same thing, either way it's an insanely stacked card.


----------



## jawbreaker

Since a crap finish in Steen/Generico is almost guaranteed, I'm not entirely sure this card is "stacked" any more, personally. Maybe I'm a bit burnt out on wrestling, but I can't get excited for this show.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> Since a crap finish in Steen/Generico is almost guaranteed, I'm not entirely sure this card is "stacked" any more, personally. Maybe I'm a bit burnt out on wrestling, but I can't get excited for this show.


I actually think that it will be a great match that may end with Generico beating Steen unmercifully until he's dq'd then he starts laying out referees and jobbers until Steen escapes blood soaked with a look of terror in his eyes, that's how I would book it.


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't know, it seems like backwards booking to me. We've already seen these two beat the hell out of each other with two other guys involved, we've seen Steen practically kill Generico's best friend, how am I expected to get excited for a normal singles match? And then Tyler Black is a black hole (see what I did there) of excitement for me, and Davey Richards is a bit past his sell-by date IMO. I could be happy never seeing the Briscoes challenge for the tag titles again. Nothing else really sticks out as making this show a must-buy for me. And then there's the issue of finishes, which I'm still worried will suck like they did in Charlotte. I honestly don't know if I can shell out the money for this show, especially considering how broke I am and how unlikely it is that I'll get a job in the next two weeks.


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> I have a feeling Generio/Steen is going to end in a DQ. I'm sure it will be awesome but I honestly don't see them giving either guy a clean win before they have some insane gimmick match that ends the feud.


*You think they'll only have the one gimmick match with each other and that be it? If I was booking I'd have them have a best of 3 series with them choosing their own gimmick match and the winner of the 1st choosing the gimmick for the 3rd. Ladder War III will be better with Cabana and Corino involved so they can do that too.*


----------



## KingCrash

Just a great promo for the world title match.


----------



## S-Mac

Fuck awesome video package for the Title match even Tyler did a good job on the promo want Davey to win the title now.


----------



## seancarleton77

My girlfriend is backing Black and I've got Davey, gonna be a good show!


----------



## J-Coke

It's Davey's time to carry ROH on his shoulders! Black just makes me think of John Morrison, blah!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Davey needs to be the Taz of ROH ASAP. He needs to be the epitome of ROH. The guy who, when TNA fans say "ROH sucks" they have to add "except from Davey Richards".


----------



## will94

Really hoping Davey gets the win. I just don't like Tyler as champion.

ROH has done a great job hyping the match though. Great video package.


----------



## seabs

*Black's title run still has steam left in so I dont think he'll drop the title here but I dont see Davey losing clean either which could mean time limit draw which could be either be great or bomb like last time.*


----------



## seancarleton77

This card looks really good, the best Ontario card since Northern Navigation, and DBD VIII may top that show.


----------



## Devildude

Seabs said:


> *Black's title run still has steam left in so I dont think he'll drop the title here but I dont see Davey losing clean either which could mean time limit draw which could be either be great or bomb like last time.*


I don't think they can go with the time limit draw scenario since the fiasco at Final Battle is still relatively fresh in the fan's memories.

I'm fairly confident Tyler will go over clean after a hell of a match (30-35 minutes perhaps) so Davey comes off at the same level, if not better, than he goes into the match.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Black will go over the first time over Davey, forcing him to go through Daniels before getting another shot and winning the title. You can still have Tyler go through a Steen defense (but wouldn't it be great if Steen won), heel Roddy and Daniels before you have him drop the title.


----------



## TheAce

> I think Black will go over the first time over Davey, forcing him to go through Daniels before getting another shot and winning the title. You can still have Tyler go through a Steen defense (but wouldn't it be great if Steen won), heel Roddy and Daniels before you have him drop the title.


This is pretty much how I see it going down as well.

Also, seeing your BDK Ragnarok sig, makes me realize i gotta get my pinnacle video program working again so I can Gif Sekimoto owning Helios. lol.


----------



## PWG Six

This looks like it will be an amazing ppv. I can not wait for Steen/Generico. Hopefully its around the 4 star mark or higher.


----------



## deets

Devildude, who is that in your avatar. she's yummy...


----------



## KaijuFan

That'd be Gina Carano, a female MMA fighter, deets. She had a couple fights on EliteXC before NBC canned it. 

ROH has been winning me back over lately, ever since Big Bang I've actually enjoyed watching the product (minus Necro) so I'm really looking forward to DBD. I'm fairly confident Tyler will walk out with the strap still in hand, but like Devildude said, it'll be after a hell of a match.


----------



## Emperor DC

I expect to see Tyler retain and Roddy step up to challenge again, allowing Davey/Daniels to lock up at some point in the future.


----------



## Jay Briscoe

I only know one thing. Me and my brother Mark will regain the titles from that jerks self-proclaimed "Kings of Wrestling". Next week, the titles will be again in our waists, i guarantee that to you. ;D


----------



## will94

Jay Briscoe said:


> I only know one thing. Me and my brother Mark will regain the titles from that jerks self-proclaimed "Kings of Wrestling". Next week, the titles will be again in our waists, i guarantee that to you. ;D


Not enough misspellings, bad grammar, and "MAN UP!"s to be a believable gimmick post. Fail.


----------



## VoodooChile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWDgGl9pGI
ROH released a new promo for DBD, this one covering Steen vs. Generico, what do you guys think of this?


----------



## seancarleton77

I guarantee Death Before Dishonor VIII blows any WWE, DGUSA or TNA pay per view out of the fucking water, even shows like Wrestlemania and Triple Mania will look like trash when compared to DBD VIII

I think it's excellent, great video, ROH needs to permanently hire the dude making those videos, now!

I'm really liking the Kings/Briscoes feud right now, it just got serious with the attack of Jay & Mark's Father, now it's No DQ!!


----------



## Nervosa

ROH's booking is still really screwy to me. Did the Kings really do anything to warrant 'punishment?' Hero is kinda right: he was attacked. Trash talking the crowd is nothing new. Also...You punish the Kings by making it legal for them to get help from stablemates and Hagadorn? 

On Paper, you're right Sean, this should blow the rest out of the water. Aries/Delrious and the gauntlet is probably the only things that will be outright lame. 

It all of course depends on ROH's ability to LEAVE THE FINISHES ALONE when it comes to booking. Final Battle, 8th anniversary, Big Bang and Supercard all looked really good on paper til they were booked into oblivion. I hope for all our sakes this show is an exception.


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm thinking of buying this show, since it's looking like my planned trip to Canada for that week will fall through due to passport issues (stupid Canadian government hasn't processed my application yet, it's been a month). I'm still extremely worried that I'll feel like I wasted my money, but whatever, I'll just skip lunch a couple times next week if I have to.

Still, not excited about seeing Black in a main event or the inevitable logic gaps in KOW-Briscoes (why shouldn't Hero just wear the loaded elbow pad to the ring?), and Steen/Generico with no stipulation seems like horribly backwards booking to me. Hopefully there will be a good post-match brawl after the match ends in a DQ, but I'm not terribly excited about shelling out my money to see them in a wrestling match when they've already killed each other and Steen's killed Generico's best friend.

The main positive thing for me is that The Big Bang didn't have the Glass Box Effect where the crowd is dulled down and the announcers are loud and clear. Hopefully this one won't either.

And it's live ROH. It should be fun.


----------



## A Random Person

Yes, it's in toronto, do you think there will be any tickets at the door?


----------



## KingCrash

Nervosa said:


> ROH's booking is still really screwy to me. Did the Kings really do anything to warrant 'punishment?' Hero is kinda right: he was attacked. Trash talking the crowd is nothing new. Also...You punish the Kings by making it legal for them to get help from stablemates and Hagadorn?


Well the plan was to pretty much goad him into jumping the rail so they could take revenge for what happened in New York. And it is a punishment since this makes it more of a fight which favors the drunk Delaware ********. And with the way he threw that security guard down and paint-brushed Hero, Papa Briscoe could easily handle Hagadorn if they want to go that route (and if he could actually get into Canada).


----------



## jawbreaker

Still, why doesn't Hero just wear the loaded elbow pad to the ring and knock everybody out with one shot?


----------



## Mark.

jawbreaker said:


> Still, why doesn't Hero just wear the loaded elbow pad to the ring and knock everybody out with one shot?


You could ask that question of anything in wrestling. Why does the manager wait for a while before distracting the referee so his client can get the cheap rollup? Why does the heel only "accidentally" knock the ref down and get a weapon when he's desperate?


----------



## seancarleton77

Late last year, Kevin Steen thought his wrestling career might be over. You couldn't blame him for wanting to hang up his boots as he was dealing with a pair of bad knees and other lingering injuries.

Steen along with El Generico had a great run as a tag-team with Ring of Honor and were the champions for nearly seven straight months at one point. But "Mr. Wrestling" wasn't done yet.

Instead, he turned on his long-time partner six months ago and since then, they have been embroiled in a bitter, personal feud. That will come to a head this Saturday night when they finally square off one-on-one in a grudge match at the Death Before Dishonor VIII pay-per-view which will air live on the Internet on www.GoFightLive.tv (8PM ET / 5PM PT).

Recently, FanHouse.com caught up with Steen to take about his feud with El Generico, the injuries he has dealt with, how close he came to retiring, keeping things simple in wrestling and more.

Brian Fritz: What has this feud with El Generico been like for you? It's become one of the feature storylines in Ring of Honor for months now.

Kevin Steen: It's kind of a full circle for me. We started out as a team a couple of years ago but even before we wrestled in Ring of Honor everybody would use us either as a team or opponents. We came from the same place and I guess because of that people saw us almost as a unit for a long time. As great as those years as a team were it's been good to break away and be able to do our own thing. And this match coming up is going to be like a closing chapter on this whole part of my career. For the last six years, my career has been linked to his. So, it's definitely coming full circle and it's going to be good to break away and see where I can go from that.

Fritz: Does it make you nervous knowing that you've been linked together for so long and then after the match on Saturday it will be different?

Steen: Yeah, it's a bit nerve-racking. Everything we've done together, whether as opponents or a team, has worked and been exciting. It's going to be very different not to have him there. But it's also very good. I think it's almost important in wrestling to have something different to do. It's been nerve-racking but it's also exciting as well to see where we're going to go from here.

Fritz: What's your thoughts on how this storyline has gone because it seems very effective and has people very interested but it's something we don't always see in wrestling now in that it was very simple?

Steen: It worked great and simple is a good way to describe it. We just took elements that we knew people liked from our pairing and we just used it to our advantage and it's been working great. I think maybe a lot of the mistakes made in pro wrestling these days are overcomplicated things and we didn't do that. And even with just the very simple elements of the whole feud and story we've been telling, it's been six months since I originally turned on him and we're just having our match now. We managed to get a lot of mileage out of everything we've done with very minimal confrontation between me and him. The match Saturday is something special every though this feud has been boiling for six months. I think everything worked out great and I couldn't be happier with it.

Fritz: Why do you think wrestling – outside of Ring of Honor – has gone away from that formula?

Steen: Well, the only two places that really have storylines that matter, that are instrumental to their company is WWE and TNA. And in WWE's case, I mean, I really don't know how it works there because I've never been there. I know people that are there and I know people that worked there and I can only rely on what they've told me. It seems like the writers or whatever they call them don't really know wrestling. Like everybody who turns Monday Night Raw on every Monday see all those segment like with the A-Team recently which was ridiculous. But there must be a crowd for it because they keep doing it. As far as I know, they're not losing ratings dramatically or anything like that. I guess they're catering to what they want to attract which is fine if it works but it's definitely not what wrestling used to be. As far as TNA is concerned, I don't really know what's going on over there, who exactly is in charge and stuff like that. One of the guys in charge – we all know – like to create controversy. He's had a history or creating controversy and very complicated storylines that in the end don't really make sense. I don't know why they choose to go that way because I've always liked wrestling personally and I think a lot of people agree. Maybe not a lot of people agree because there's still a market for everything but most wrestling fans – especially Ring of Honor fans – enjoy the wrestling to be pretty simple with two guys in the ring giving everything they have. It's always good to have a story outside of that to make people care even more but in the end, you just put two guys that have a problem with each other in the ring and you let them settle it out and that's what I've always liked and that's what the Ring of Honor fans love which is why I think what we do works so well. What other companies are doing right now, it works well for them I assume otherwise they wouldn't be doing it but it's not my cup of tea and I don't think it's a lot of people's either.


Fritz: With where you are at right now, do you feel like you're at your best overall both in and out of the ring for wrestling?

Steen: Yeah probably. It's the most fun I've had in a long time because I feel refreshed with what I'm doing. For a while, I kind of felt stagnant. Physically, I'm no where near what I used to be but I manage to work around that with my injuries. I'd be kidding myself first if I didn't say that I didn't put on weight recently. Everybody knows and that's just part of life. But I've managed to work around all those obstacles and still – from what I've been hearing anyway – people have been enjoying the stuff I've been doing and that's good to me because the more you advance in your career ... Late last year, people heard the rumours that I'd be retiring. I actually did consider for quite a while because of all my knee injuries and everything else. It's good to see that when late last year I was thinking about calling it quits that what I'm doing now is bringing a new wind to my career. I don't know when I'll stop and I don't have plans to stop anytime soon. It's good to see that everyone is enjoying what I've been doing.

Fritz: What injuries are you dealing with right now?

Steen: Both my knees are shot. I had surgery on my left knee several years ago twice. I guess it's holding up pretty good but it's not 100%. Surgery doesn't fix everything. My right knee, I don't exactly what's wrong with it. I still haven't been to the doctor. I've been hurt for two years. I know there's something torn in there and pretty bad too just from experience with my past knee injuries with my other knee. That's the big one and I also have problems with my neck and my back and my shoulder. I've never let anything slow me down. That might be a stupid choice because eventually it might just completely stop me like it almost did last year. I can't afford to slow down and I don't want to especially right now when things are going so well. We'll see how long I can gut this out and then we'll have to go from there.

Fritz: What the biggest thing you've changed to work around your injuries?

Steen: I definitely had to cut a lot of my high-flying stuff out. That might be partly responsible for the weight I've put on. I've not as active in my everyday life because the injuries kind of put a stop to that. I could back flip off the top rope and land on my feet no problem but if I do that now my knee pops out so I can't do that. I can't springboard any more because the way my knees are hurting it makes it impossible. The more athletic stuff I used to do, I can't do anymore which kind of sucks because I miss doing that stuff. I used to love doing that stuff especially for a guy my size but if I have to choose between that and having a longer career, it's a pretty easy choice to make.

Fritz: In a weird way, has not being able to do those things made you a more complete wrestler because you have to do more with less?

Steen: Yeah, in a way because I've learned to work around it and implement other things into my style to make everything work. From the very beginning of my career, I've always wanted to be someone who could do everything. I can do technical wrestling, I can brawl and the last few months I've proved that. The whole feud with (Colt) Cabana and Generico along with me and Steve (Corino) has been based around a lot of brawls. We've created some pretty crazy moments. I've definitely had to work around it and I guess that did help me to become a more complete wrestler. But I think I was already pretty complete. But I'm never one to want to do less. There's always this thing in wrestling where less is more. I know that's true and a lot of wrestlers are extremely talented and get so much out of very little and that's how some guys extend their careers. I don't see myself doing this until I'm 40. I've never been the kind to want to do less is more but to know that you can is great. I always go out there and give everything I have, not that those guys don't because they do.

Fritz: You've been with Ring of Honor for a while now. What's your thoughts on where it is overall in the landscape of wrestling now?

Steen: I think it's in a pretty good position to keep growing. It's been growing steadily for the last eight years, nine years almost now. I think the Internet pay-per-view is something that is going to help make us. This is something that showcases us to the entire world. The DVD's can be brought by people all over the world but not necessarily everyone knew who we were. The Internet pay-per-view is kind of the same thing but with the promotion we've been doing, it's accessible to everyone to see live right now and that's always a big attraction. It's always great to see a DVD but sometimes it's a month later or two months later. You just don't get the same feel.

Fritz: Your match will not go on last on Saturday night because that will go to the world title match. But with the hype and the buildup for your feud, do you feel like this is a main event match and how much thought have been putting into it?

Steen: I've been pretty much thinking about it constantly. It's definitely a main event match. I think everyone sees it as a main event. There's a lot of big matches that night. There's not only the title match you mentioned with Davey (Richards) and Tyler (Black) but there's also the Kings of Wrestling and the Briscoes who've been having quite a feud especially with that happened with the Briscoes' dad and Chris Hero on HDNet. I think at Death Before Dishonor when we look back on it, it's going to be remembered for one thing. Those matches are going to be great too but whatever happens between Generico and I, wherever we go and whatever we do is definitely going to be the stand out moment and that's what I'm looking to create.

Brian Fritz, Pro Wrestling Writer, FanHouse


----------



## jawbreaker

I do appreciate how ROH is having all their guys (Cornette, Lagana, Richards, Steen, probably more) do the media rounds to hype the PPV. It's working for me.


----------



## Emperor DC

What Cornette is more than anything is someone who will hype the company and its events to holy hell wherever he has to. That seems to have rubbed off as he's done it for all major events since he came in.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, this is the best they've done it so far too.


----------



## A Random Person

I have a spoiler for the main event, the winner may have accidently given away by one of their on-air talent.



Spoiler: Possible winner for DBD8



On the most recent episode of ROH on HDnet, Chris Daniels confronted both Davey Richards and Tyler Black. He said that he challenges both the winner (as he turns towards Tyler) and the loser (as he turns towards Davey) if the match one on one.He said that he wanted the title from Tyler and the Crowd support from davey, if Davey wins at DBD then there is no need to face Tyler, leading me to believe that Tyler Black will walk out champion.


----------



## smitlick

Don't think much of what happens on roh tv. They've had title changes and then had the former champ come out with the title on the following episode.


----------



## aaron_mcn92

Should be an awesome show. Giving Davey the title is an opportunity that's hard to pass up right now but I can see the positives in Tyler retaining. There's still so much left to do with him as champion.


----------



## jawbreaker

If that had been taped to air later, then I could see it as a potential spoiler, but they purposefully aired it this week so that it couldn't be considered a spoiler. They did a fairly good job at containing spoilers in the TV tapings (though based on the results I think one person winning is more logical than the other).


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Still, why doesn't Hero just wear the loaded elbow pad to the ring and knock everybody out with one shot?


He's arrogant enough to think he can win without it. Also, its not loaded, just lucky.


----------



## S-Mac

I think they have to give the belt to Davey Even if its just because he may be leaving the company at the end of the year.


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor put out the following information via Twitter:

Davey Richards will NOT be appearing tonight in Buffalo due to circumstances beyond our control. He WILL appear as scheduled in Toronto.


----------



## KingKicks

Wonder what the chances are of having Danielson back to face Strong tonight :side:


----------



## Sephiroth

Looks like they are protecting Davey so he can put on an epic tomorrow night against Tyler. Davey is definitely winning the title.


----------



## Emperor DC

Sephiroth said:


> Looks like they are protecting Davey so he can put on an epic tomorrow night against Tyler. Davey is definitely winning the title.


No chance. If they had planned that, they'd have put him against a weaker man and then pulled him out. Duking the fans who were expecting a classic between Davey/Roddy is not wise.


----------



## J-Coke

It turns out to be travel issues! No surprise there. I hope that the talent won't have any difficulty coming to Toronto though.


----------



## Klebold

Can someone post the card for this show, please?


----------



## Emperor DC

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black defends vs. Davey Richards

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match – No Disqualification*
The Kings of Wrestling with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe

*Grudge Match Months in the Making*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

*Pick 6 Contenders Series Match*
(2) Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega
*
Grudge Match – King & Titus are BARRED from ringside*
Austin Aries vs. Delirious 

*The 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux

*Tag Team Action*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Cheech and Cloudy


----------



## A Random Person

when is the belltime today?


----------



## J-Coke

It says 7:30 p.m with the iPPV starting at 8 on the event page. Can't wait.


----------



## Dug2356

Ordered. Cant wait.


----------



## Klebold

Daniels/Omega, Black/Richards and the Gauntlet should be good.

I shall be ordering.


----------



## J-Coke

*My Predictions for tonight*

ROH World Title Match
Tyler Black defends vs. *Davey Richards*

ROH World Tag Team Title Match – No Disqualification
*The Kings of Wrestling* with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe

Grudge Match Months in the Making
Kevin Steen vs. *El Generico*

Pick 6 Contenders Series Match
(2) *Christopher Daniels* vs. Kenny Omega

Grudge Match – King & Titus are BARRED from ringside
*Austin Aries* vs. Delirious 

The 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet
Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Eddie Edwards vs. *Roderick Strong* vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux

Tag Team Action
*Kenny King & Rhett Titus* vs. Cheech and Cloudy


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'd like to see Edwards win the Gauntlet. I wouldn't be against a little feud with Roddy either.

Is there a chance that Aries might put Delirious over and then concentrate on management for a while?


----------



## Emperor DC

*ROH World Title Match*
Tyler Black defends vs. *Davey Richards*

I can see Davey getting a run. Whether he means it or not, will Pearce and Cornette take the chance of having him leave without having a run first?

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match – No Disqualification*
*The Kings of Wrestling *with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe

I expect to see KoW come out on top and move onto something more. Jay and Mark may well split up, or something with the House of Truth/ANX.

*Grudge Match Months in the Making*
*Kevin Steen* vs. El Generico

This is a toss-up and too close to call. Generico winning would cause Steen to flip out and continue things, but Generico winning ruins the whole feeling of revenge and retribution Generico has going. That's why I think Steen wins, but keeps up the mind games whilst trying to move on, but never quite being able to get rid of Generico in the meantime.

*Pick 6 Contenders Series Match*
(2) *Christopher Daniels* vs. Kenny Omega

Daniels wins and continues his momentum toward a match with Davey at some point. Him losing would make no sense and would do more to hurt him, unless they are planning to go with a heel Daniels against a face/tween Davey, in which case a loss and an ensuing bitter Fallen Angel would make sense. It really depends on what route they want to take Daniels and whether they have faith in him not going back to TNA anytime soon before they invest too heavily in him.

*Grudge Match – King & Titus are BARRED from ringside*
Austin Aries vs. *Delirious*

I agree with Crabtree, Delirious gets the rub of beating Aries, who in turn resorts to managing and an occasional match until the end of the year or something. It'd add an extra dimension to his character without a doubt.

*The 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. *Eddie Edwards* vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux

Richards/Edwards at the Bluegrass Brawl or the next iPPV sounds good to me. I'd probably prefer build to the next iPPV. That really could be a classic and be yet another breakout for Eddie.

*Tag Team Action*
*Kenny King & Rhett Titus *vs. Cheech and Cloudy

Pretty simple. ANX go through Up in Smoke to continue momentum as a team.


----------



## Platt

Honestly apart from the title match and Steen/Generico nothing really excites me on this card. Won't be ordering the PPV and not only because of the late hour it's on.


----------



## Emperor DC

Platt said:


> Honestly apart from the title match and Steen/Generico nothing really excites me on this card. Won't be ordering the PPV and not only because of the late hour it's on.


Bit of a suprise, but fair enough I guess.

Personally, I see two big title matches, Steen/Generico and matches such as Aries/Delirious and Daniels/Omega more than enough to command a £15 fee.


----------



## Platt

Daniels/Omega could be good and I will certainly watch it. I haven't seen anything from Delirious since his return to know whether the change in attitude has made him worth watching.

Really it's a combination of having to work tomorrow, not wanting to pay twice for the show, limited monthly bandwidth and not trusting the VQ to be worth watching that's stopping me from ordering.


----------



## Legend

What time's kick off for us Brits, Emp? 

I'm so tempted to order this. Mainly just to see A-Double on my screen again.


----------



## Platt

Will be 1am same as WWE.


----------



## Legend

That's not too bad then. I wouldn't waste my time on staying up for WWE at the moment, but this card looks pretty damn good. Fuck it, I'm ordering. Hopefully the picture quality's improved from FB and TBB. Fingers crossed


----------



## KYSeahawks

So pumped for this show could be the ppv of the year just hope everything with Go Fight Live goes alright this time. Would be marking out like non other if Davey wins the title and with the No DQ added stipulation I think Briscoes vs KOW could be even better than last time.I could see Steen vs Generico ending in a double DQ like Stevens vs Roddy from SOH 3.I really think Daniels vs Omega could be the MOTN and could be a star making performance for Omega and countinue Daniels momentum.Not that pumped for Delirious vs Aries but they could suprise me.I like the Toronto Gaunlet more than others I think and would love for Edwards to pick up the W as Edwards vs Davey could turn Edwards into another top main eventer for ROH.And Up in Smoke vs ANE should be a good opener and get the crowd going.Not one bad match on the card,and this could easily top the Big Bang.Does anybody know if Kevin Kelly is going to be with Prazak tonight from what little bit I saw of the Big Bang he added to the show.


----------



## Emperor DC

I have ordered too. Recently purchased a new Laptop, so it'll be a lot of fun.

This is the most I have looked forward to an iPPV so far. I can't think of one bad match. Maybe UIS/ANX, but that is there purely for a bit of light relief and to get ANX over really.


----------



## Legend

Might as well give my predictions. 'Fraid I disagree with the last couple about Davey winning...

*ROH World Title Match*
*Tyler Black* defends vs. Davey Richards
_I think there's too much steam left in Tyler's reign for the belt to change hands this soon. Obviously I don't know the inner workings pertaining to Davey's contract issues, but Tyler still has championship issues with Strong and Steen to finish._

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match – No Disqualification*
*The Kings of Wrestling* with Shane Hagadorn defend vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe
_Please give us Kings/Wolves next._

*Grudge Match Months in the Making*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
_This is so obviously going to DQ that predicting the 'winner' would be pointless._

*Pick 6 Contenders Series Match*
(*2) Christopher Daniels* vs. Kenny Omega
_Omega went over Aries last night, so Omega losing to Daniels doesn't hurt him at all. Daniels keeps rolling towards Davey and Tyler._

*Grudge Match – King & Titus are BARRED from ringside*
*Austin Aries* vs. Delirious 
_This will be as much of a comedy match as we're likely to get due to all of Aries' running and awesome bullshit. I can see him winning this by countout._

*The 2nd Annual Toronto Gauntlet*
Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Eddie Edwards vs. *Roderick Strong* vs. Shawn Daivari vs. Tyson Dux
_It's the perfect way storyline-wise for Roddy to secure another shot at Tyler. Hopefully the emphasis in this is on Strong and Edwards rather than Cabana and Corino._

*Tag Team Action*
*Kenny King & Rhett Titus* vs. Cheech and Cloudy
_Hopefully with A-Double in their corner._


----------



## TheAce

Stoked for tonight, The Big Bang didn't let me down and I have a feeling DBDH will be better.


----------



## Bubz

would it not be 12am for us in england?

Ordered it now and can't wait. just over an hour to go. So many matches that should be epic.


----------



## smitlick

bubz123 said:


> would it not be 12am for us in england?
> 
> Ordered it now and can't wait. just over an hour to go. So many matches that should be epic.


wouldn't it depend on where you are in the UK?


----------



## Tarfu

Will there be a separate live discussion thread for this? 

So if the bell time is 8pm Eastern, it should be 3am here by then... right? Gotta catch a couple of hours of sleep beforehand, can't afford to be tired during the main event.


----------



## A Random Person

I checked both justin.tv and ustream.tv with no success, I just paid my expenses for the month (and last month, which was late) and I don't have any extra cash to spend.

If you has a stream it would be very appreciuated

@ admin: notice that I didn't ask any questions in this post so technically I am not asking for streams, thus I am not breaking any rules.


----------



## smitlick

A Random Person said:


> I checked both justin.tv and ustream.tv with no success, I just paid my expenses for the month (and last month, which was late) and I don't have any extra cash to spend.
> 
> If you has a stream it would be very appreciuated
> 
> @ admin: notice that I didn't ask any questions in this post so technically I am not asking for streams, thus I am not breaking any rules.



Wait streams are against the rules here?


----------



## A Random Person

smitlick said:


> Wait streams are against the rules here?


copyright issues, the major promotions have threatened to sue in the past.


----------



## Emperor DC

Streams are not against the rules as such, asking for them are, which is what you generally just did.

If you can't afford it, that's your problem.


----------



## smitlick

Looks like Danielson wont be going to Toronto tonight (Quote from his twitter)



> Attending a Billy Robinson catch wrestling seminar and going to watch Ring of Honor's internet PPV on gofightlive.tv.


----------



## lewieG

Stoked for this card. Still tired from watching Australia vs Ghana until 2am and then not being able to sleep until like 4, but I'm up and getting prepared for the show of the year. So keen for the World Title match.


----------



## Emperor DC

smitlick said:


> Looks like Danielson wont be going to Toronto tonight (Quote from his twitter)


He probably won't, but come on, he won't come out and say it, will he?

If anything, that'll just stoke up the rumours.


----------



## AdrianG4

Ordered.

Quite excited ! On paper, looks like show of the year. Although my expectations aren't high for Generico/Steen .. will ROH really let them have a real match on a stacked card, when it's their very first singles confrontation?


----------



## Edgecution03

Not quite sold yet. Haven't watched ROH in a while. Looks to be a good card, just not decided yet.


----------



## 4LKyle

The only match I'm really interested in is the World Title match, because I know both guys aren't going to disappoint. I'll just search around for a stream, and if I can't find one, I'll eventually buy the DVD or whatever. The card itself doesn't intrigue me enough to actually order it tonight.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

This is the type of card I expected on WM weekend. It's the very best ROH can do without having to bring in outsiders.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Stream apparently starts in 34mins (non-US fans beware). Can't wait.


----------



## Tarfu

Fuck sleeping, how can I do it while waiting for something when I can't even seem do it in general either? Coffee it is. 

Hope the picture is alright, I'm bit of a semi-perfectionist when it comes to the quality.


----------



## Bubz

> Stream apparently starts in 34mins (non-US fans beware).


Why? lol is there something i dont know? its in about 20 minutes now. cant wait


----------



## Emperor DC

Picture quality will be good on mine from the test I undertook.

The only problem?

Things have fucked up and I am unable to book the event.

Looks like I'll be downloading somewhen in the week.


----------



## jawbreaker

So I bought this without thinking about it. Whatever. Looks like I'm watching it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

bubz123 said:


> Why? lol is there something i dont know? its in about 20 minutes now. cant wait


There's something that people earlier in the thread that don't know the time difference don't know.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I just bought this on gofightlive.tv. If it's really good I'll be watching more ROH which I've seen VERY VERY little of. I don't buy WWE ppv's anymore and stream everything but this not being streamable and me looking for a new hope in professional wrestling today I've decided to buy this one. From what I've heard there's no scheduled end of the ppv's in ROH and the matches all can have some time to them.


----------



## TheAce

Pre-Show preview videos up now. Stream is nice, so far, so good..lol


----------



## Legend

I'm not getting anything


----------



## Devildude

Usually, the problem has been the audio in regards to the announcing rather than the video. Hopefully, they'll have the issues cleared up from previous iPPV's though.


----------



## jawbreaker

You can't hear the crowd over the video packages so it's an improvement over FB.


----------



## Duberry

The streams working well so far was a little worried because the test video was choppy on my computer.


----------



## Legend

Is the stream not working for anyone else?


----------



## jawbreaker

It was for me too, but I closed a few applications and it worked fine.


----------



## Spartanlax

Bought this. Lighting up my bowl and preparing for a show that could very well re-ignite my interest in ROH and indy wrestling in general.


----------



## SHIRLEY

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> From what I've heard there's no scheduled end of the ppv's in ROH


Long-time fans will tell you tales of five-hour shows in the Gabe era. Its a bit like a Vietnam war story. Some truth, some romanticism. Get ready for a stamina check anyway.

My stream quality is looking good so far. Colour is a _tiny_ bit feint when I put it on fullscreen (can easily be fixed) but all-in-all is holding up well, even with a widescreen monitor.


----------



## Legend

I have nothing else running and all I get is a damn warning sign.


----------



## jawbreaker

Try restarting your computer?


----------



## Dug2356

All i can say to people streaming this for the first time is close everything else your currently doing online. i only have 2 tabs open at the moment and thats this thread and the stream. I Even have msn off. Every little helps


----------



## Tarfu

Hopefully there won't be any aspect ratio mess-ups like previously (stretching 4:3 picture to widescreen for one).


----------



## Duberry

Legend said:


> I have nothing else running and all I get is a damn warning sign.


Did you

u install adobe flash player 10


----------



## TheAce

legend, check your adobe flash, get the latest.

here we goooooooooooooo!

Cheech and Cloudy out first...and Generico??


----------



## Bubz

mine has just been stuck on the same image for a while now...whats going on!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Deleting your entire history is another thing to do. Can't do any harm.


----------



## TheAce

STEEN AND GENERICO IS UP FIRST, It's mayhem


----------



## Lost10

Generico vs Steen first? OMG, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY

We have ourselves an ECW-esque flying start and a stunned crowd!


----------



## Legend

FUCK THIS!!! What the hell is wrong with my computer!!!???


----------



## BonesBarkley

http://tinyurl.com/2bx7lqh


----------



## Emperor DC

Sounds great already by a guy's tweets I am reading. 

Good choice of opener really, it has Cornette written all over it, he's done it a few times since he has come in, had an eagerly awaited match open things up. The way it happened works, and with the type of match it is, it instantly gets the crowd involved, as well as people watching at home, maybe for the first time.


----------



## lewieG

The fighting spirit spot they just did was AWESOME. This match is great so far.


----------



## Legend

And I thought I'd been so careful  

Well, there goes my fucking tenner. 

I'm off to bed.


----------



## jawbreaker

Damn it Pearce.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Fisherman's Driver off the top!!! Are you shitting me? DANGEROUS!


----------



## Devildude

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Fisherman's Driver off the top!!! Are you shitting me? DANGEROUS!


Could of been worse, could of been a package piledriver from the top.

Great opener, definitely sets the tone for tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I enjoyed that Steen/Generico match. Generico is a great pshycologist and Steen played a good heel. Obviously Steen being much bigger helped out the aspect of him being heel here. The ROH fans were singing Oley Oley song and Steen really interacted with the fans well. This is fun.


----------



## Emperor DC

So, first thoughts/star ratings upon first impression.

Sounds SICK though.


----------



## German Wolve

Damn, great opener, fucking loved it. But this won't be the end of the feud, it mustn't!


----------



## Dug2356

Hoping for a Kenny King & Chris Pontius win here .... Sorry i mean Rhett Titus.


----------



## Spartanlax

Aries is fucking GREAT.

"My thoughts on tonight's World Title match?"

*takes puff from pipe*

"Well, there's definitely going to be a winner. And that person will be world champion. But it doesn't matter, because they still won't fill the shoes of A Double, the greatest two-time champion to ever live."

*puffs from pipe again*


----------



## Firebrand45

MAN, I really missed the Steen/Generico match? I bought it on my way home, and I thought they'd show a match I wasn't as interested in. Anywhere I can catch the replay?

I'm enjoying the tag match now, not amazing, but it's keeping a good level of excitement.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Kenny King has star written all over him.


----------



## AdrianG4

cant believe i missed steen generico ..


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kenny King is almost channeling Monty Brown in these new tights.

I don't know about stars for Steen-Generico. I just watched the Come As You Are match and it isn't really comparable. They had a fucking good match tonight though and if you look at it in the context of being an _opening match_ its as strong as you're ever likely to see. This card is stacked.


----------



## Devildude

Red Poison Delirious?

Business just picked up.


----------



## Firebrand45

The guy reminds me of what Shelton Benjamin would be like if he could speak on the mic. Both have a great technical prowess, with Benjamin a good bit better, but with King you have a more total package. Hopefully, ROH gives him a chance.


----------



## AdrianG4

im seriously down right now


----------



## 5hadow

Delirious should wear red all the time.


----------



## A Random Person

My connection is bad, so I am going to purchase later, it is ONLY $15 (compared to the $60 WWE tries to sell us, which is garbage)

What are the best segments on HDnet for buildup?


----------



## Tarfu

Delirious needs to use the mist more often.


----------



## Ishboo

Totally forgot about the start time, just bought it.

I only caught the end of the King/Titus Cheech/Cloudy match..


how was the Steenerico match?
Fucking pissed I missed it..


----------



## TheAce

> how was the Steenerico match?
> Fucking pissed I missed it..


Fantastic opener, great set up for a couple more matches with escalating violence.

If I had to go snowflakes, I'd say ****


----------



## smitlick

http://www.gerweck.net/news/1276991945.shtml

lol pretty average live results from Gerweck tonight


----------



## McQueen

I forgot this was even on.


----------



## AdrianG4

Generico/Steen - Fucking missed it

All night express/Up in smoke - ***1/4

Delirious/Aries - **3/4


----------



## Tarfu

This is probably the best they can do choppyness-wise. Still wish I could view this in fullscreen without bleeding my eyes out.


----------



## Bubz

If my live stream is F'ing up, will i still be able to watch it properly on GFL when they put it on the site? or will the video still just keep pausing all the time and freezing?


----------



## Tarfu

There shouldn't be any lag when it hits the archives; like watching a video on Youtube.

EDIT: Anyone else's stream fucking up as of right now?


----------



## AdrianG4

Fuck.

My stream is down


----------



## TheAce

Mine is down as well


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

What happened to the stream on gofightlive.tv? It went down or something. Can somebody help me.


----------



## Ishboo

down for me too

awesome...


----------



## Devildude

Ah, the wonders of technology.


----------



## New School Fire

Mine is down as well.....Fuck.


----------



## Dug2356

Mines down to


----------



## AdrianG4

come on .. i was actually really looking forward to this match ..


----------



## PinkPanther21

Went down for everybody, I guess


----------



## jawbreaker

okay, so it's not just me.


----------



## Tarfu

This is so much fun.


----------



## TheAce

and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee're back


----------



## RoninTK

This sucks... hopefully, we miss nothing important though...


----------



## SHIRLEY

Mine froze on a picture of Tyson Dux's cum face amidoinitrite?


----------



## German Wolve

Mine was down as well, but now it's working for me.


----------



## Dug2356

Glad no ones been Eliminated


----------



## AdrianG4

yayyy


----------



## TheAce

Did Dumb-Rowski just call the Sliding D a shoulder tackle??


----------



## Devildude

Sweet lariat.

Briscoes still stuck at immigration.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Briscoes charging through the crowd is looking like a possibility.


----------



## Tarfu

"WHAT? NOOOOOOO!"

I agree with Prazak.


----------



## AdrianG4

wait .. briscoes may not show up ..

youch


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Alright my stream is back up now. Yeah so Eddie Edwards has been the best thing of the night so far.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Where is this going with Eddie? That must signal something bigger.

Tyler needs a screwy finish to retain. 

:hmm:


----------



## TheAce

> Yeah so Eddie Edwards has been the best thing of the night so far


Hardly, Steen Vs Generico was the best opener of any wrestling PPV this year.


----------



## Tarfu

Does anyone else see Lex Luger in Dux?


----------



## RoninTK

Tarfu said:


> Does anyone else see Lex Luger in Dux?


Yep, I was thinking that, lol


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Tarfu said:


> Does anyone else see Lex Luger in Dux?


Does that mean he can't even beat a T-Shirt?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> Does anyone else see Lex Luger in Dux?


Dolph Ziggler, Billy Gunn. Yeah all the same shit.

He's a far better worker than any of those guys though tbh.


----------



## Tarfu

I knew I couldn't be alone. 

Btw, is intermission usually around 10 mins or does it vary?

EDIT: Oh yes, Ziggler. That's another one.


----------



## jawbreaker

What happened with Daivari and Dux?


----------



## Tarfu

Both eliminated from the gauntlet.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Hey look it's FAT Phil Brooks wrestling Scotty Goldman.


----------



## Firebrand45

Tyson Dux was actually pretty decent. His surprise win over Edwards was awesome.


----------



## Tarfu

Who else is left after Strong?


----------



## Devildude

Tarfu said:


> Who else is left after Strong?


Strong is the last participant afaik.


----------



## TheAce

> Who else is left after Strong?


Nobody. Roddy is last.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nobody.


----------



## Tarfu

Lame.


----------



## Devildude

Dat book.


----------



## TheAce

Looks like they called that finish on the fly due to Roddy being legit injured.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wow that Gauntlet match was something I've never seen before. This guy Truth Martini reminds me of The Jackle/Cyrus.

EDIT: Yo this commentator looks really whacked out of his mind in a creepy sorta way where he'll snap on people for no reason or worse.


----------



## Tarfu

Prazak can't hide frustration.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TheAce said:


> Looks like they called that finish on the fly due to Roddy being legit injured.


It looked like Sinclair called the spot to Truth.

However, everything is always a work as far as I'm concerned (i.e. Roddy feigning injury to screw Cabana). That was a hell of a Quebrada though.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This guy Truth Martini reminds me of The Jackle/Cyrus.


He's very similar, which is a huge compliment. Strangely enough The Jackyl managed a stable called the Truth Commission in the WWF.

This odd couple with Roddy is so intriguing. Can't wait to see them grow together. I can't tell where they are going with this.


----------



## Devildude

Snowflakes so far:

Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ******
The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - ***3/4*
Delirious vs Austin Aries - ***1/2*
Toronto Gauntlet - *****


----------



## German Wolve

Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ****
The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - ** 3/4
Delirious vs Austin Aries - ***
Toronto Gauntlet - *** 1/4

Pretty good so far.


----------



## TheAce

More Dumb-Browski on camera please, lol.

So far for me

Steen Vs Generico ****
Cheech and Cloudy Vs All Night Express ***
Aries Vs Delirous ***
Gauntlet ** 1/2


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

It really blows that the Briscos may not make the show. The match against KOW, along with the Main Event were the reasons why I bought this Pay Per View.


----------



## SAMCRO

Crap i forgot this was on tonight, can i still buy this papperview and watch it after its gone off or is it a one time showing?


----------



## Nervosa

Wow, halfway through the show and ROH still couldn't help having THREE dirty finishes. Why can't they just let the wrestling speak for itself? It's one thing on smaller shows but this is four straight REALLY big shows where bad finishes have infected a great card. I can almost justify it for Steen/Generico, but the gauntlet finish sucked.

Briscoes still not in the building yet. Very bad.

Ratings so far
Steen/Generico***1/2
Good match, but no story. Both had good reversals and a good finishing stretch, but if they had just worked something over or, you know, played up that they actually hated each other, it would have helped. 

All night express vs. Up in Smoke ***1/4
Good stuff all around. Cheech and Cloudy were excellent as always, and it looks like ANX has come up with some good double teams, which helped. If WGTT is coming to ROH, I totally called it in the last wire.

Aries/Delirous **3/4
At least they had a good story: if nothing else. Delirious has some new moves, and them missed dive was great, but ANOTHER run in on a MAJOR show. Please ROH: if I want run-ins I'll watch TV. You do not need them to build a real feud.

Gauntlet **3/4 maybe
Dux looked really good: his stuff with Edwards was the best in the whole match. Edwards still doesn't know how to build a singles match for crap, but still, not too bad. Davairi went after the leg, which was good, but the segment didn't go anywhere. Colt did his thing: nothing special, but fun for the fans. His segment with Corino was....ok I guess. Roderick and Colt went nowhere at all. maybe the finish was called on the fly for injury, but even if it wasn't, the match was pretty pforgettable even before the 'injury.'

So far the show hasn't been terrible, but has definitely fell short of the hype, mostly because of, once again, terrible booking. I'd say we have a good second half to look forward to, but there may not be any Briscoes, which really ruins the main events.


----------



## Dug2356

Steen Vs Generico ****
Cheech and Cloudy Vs All Night Express ***1/4
Aries Vs Delirous **3/4
Gauntlet ***1/4


----------



## Tarfu

BRAWL!

edit: TIE!


----------



## 5hadow

Oh WTH.


----------



## TheAce

Intermission STeen and Generico!!


----------



## TheAce

WITHT HE TIE MARKZ OUT


----------



## Duberry

LMAO!


----------



## German Wolve

Did he choke him out with a tie? LOL Thank you ROH.


----------



## megadude

LMFAO Neck Tie!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Intermission brawl on the 'satellite feed' cam. 

So much win.

Oh shi...The Bravados! Hell hath no fury like the Bravados.

TIE!!! TIE!!! TIE!!! AS GOD IS MY WITNESS...A TIE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Crap i forgot this was on tonight, can i still buy this papperview and watch it after its gone off or is it a one time showing?



Yeah, you can order and watch it if after it goes off.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Oh wow I didn't even realize the correlation right there. HAHAHHA thank you ROH.


----------



## Tarfu

And I was afraid of another dance-off...


----------



## SAMCRO

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, you can order and watch it if after it goes off.


So if i buy it right now it will come on again after it goes off?


----------



## jawbreaker

Can someone tell me what happened at intermission? I missed it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

INB4 Generico gets 'released' and a videowire shows him hitch-hiking back to Mexico (still wearing the tie).


----------



## Duberry

How long does this intermission last i didnt pay for promos


----------



## Nervosa

SJFC said:


> How long does this intermission last i didnt pay for promos


20 mintues or so usually.

And don't complain it buys time to get the Briscoes to the building.


----------



## brandeito

my ratings\
steen vs generico****
uits vs ane *** 1/4
delirious vs aries ** 1/2
gauntlet *** 1/4
great show so far tie was classic


----------



## Firebrand45

GoFightLive is terrible. My internet went down, and I had to restart my router. I go to log back in, and I get "Too many different IPs for this e-mail." I understand the idea of blocking a lot of people from using the same stream, but I have a dynamic IP; it changes when I go offline, and my computer has incompatibility issues with my router, so I constantly disconnect.

I'm going to be pissed if I can't see the rest of the show.


----------



## lewieG

Really good show so far, but it's about to take a step up with these last 3 matches.


----------



## Tarfu

jawbreaker said:


> Can someone tell me what happened at intermission? I missed it.


Well, there was a big-ass brawl and Generico choked Steen out with Cruise's tie.


----------



## Ishboo

could someone explain what happened with the tie?

Being that it was intermission, I took it as that and left to do stuff


----------



## AdrianG4

I think cornettes gonna say something about the briscoes ..


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> Well, there was a big-ass brawl and Generico choked Steen out with Cruise's tie.


Fuck, I thought it was, you know, an actual intermission, so I went to grab dinner.


----------



## brandeito

hopefully cornette doesnt say the briscoes arent coming


----------



## AdrianG4

Looks like he just bought time for the briscoes !


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Fuck, I thought it was, you know, an actual intermission, so I went to grab dinner.


Sleep with one eye open.



brandeito said:


> hopefully cornette doesnt say the briscoes arent coming


I have it on good authority that they're being replaced by Super Parka & Misterioso so fret ye not.


----------



## lewieG

Generico also hit the brainbuster on Steen.


----------



## brandeito

KENNNY~!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Daniels entrance is pretty badass.


----------



## Duberry

streamers rule


----------



## megadude

GO KENNY! Daniels is great, but Omega is from my hometown XD


----------



## A Random Person

LOL @ the tie choke.

Was that directed at danielson?


----------



## Tarfu

My dislike for the "this is awesome" chant keeps on growing...


----------



## Firebrand45

Wow... that's all I can say at this point.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kenny O. just broke Generico's monopoly on the world record for nearest fall ever.


----------



## Ishboo

Great fuckin match


----------



## brandeito

wow thats all i can say 4 stars moty of the night


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Now that was a MOTY candidate right there. I think Kenny Omega is gonna be one of the best of the coming generation of wrestlers.


----------



## German Wolve

That was fucking amazing.


----------



## megadude

That was a great match, to bad kenny didn't win tho


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Wow, just wow.


----------



## PinkPanther21

That Daniels match was worth the price of the iPPV


----------



## Firebrand45

Dear lord. Daniels is in the company he should be in. Period.

Omega is fucking awesome. Period.

Seriously, most apt "This is Awesome" chant I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Tarfu

Pretty basic stuff from both guys.


----------



## TheAce

Wow, that was a fantastic match.


----------



## 5hadow

Good match.


----------



## brandeito

look at hagadorn what a noob


----------



## Ishboo

they made it!!


----------



## German Wolve

Somehow I knew they are there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Time to Man Up!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8534226-post243.html

Hate to say I told you so.

Fantastic little angle. This has been an amazingly tightly booked show thus far.


----------



## Tarfu

Tags in a No-DQ match is the most idiotic thing.


----------



## Ishboo

Tarfu said:


> Tags in a No-DQ match is the most idiotic thing.


Gotta agree with that. It makes no sense

Nasty bladejob by Mark!


----------



## brandeito

theres a girl in the crowd who is annoying me


----------



## A Random Person

brandeito said:


> theres a girl in the crowd who is annoying me


have the people from TNA kick her out.


----------



## RoninTK

brandeito said:


> theres a girl in the crowd who is annoying me


Not as bad as the chick who haunts the FCW and now the TNA Impact tapings..... "everytime she screams...seriously..."

Nothing is going to ruin this great tag match for me!


----------



## Tarfu

I demand to see Hagadorn's blood flow.


----------



## 5hadow

All four are bleeding, damn.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Jesus, this is like an Old-School Memphis Wrestling style brawl!!!


----------



## Firebrand45

brandeito said:


> theres a girl in the crowd who is annoying me


I would love for Hero to get on the mic and repeat the line at 0:53 of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQLXYu6plhg

Man, those smashes in the turnbuckle looked suck after 15...

I am really impressed they took what was basically a squash in terms of a double and turned it into a pretty balanced match.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Del Rey + Golden Elbow = win ?

She's conspicuous by her absence so far...


----------



## Tarfu

Man I think I legit hate this crowd.


----------



## Firebrand45

So many near counts in the past two matches. This is a great tag match, and that was a fucking SICK double tackle through the table.


----------



## brandeito

wow sick


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Ho.Lee.Shit.


----------



## 5hadow

Another good match from these four.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Another great match!!


----------



## Firebrand45

That ending was awesome.


----------



## Tarfu

Fun, violent match. Besides illogical tags and the Briscoes ridiculously kicking out of Hero's elbow strikes, a very good match.


----------



## German Wolve

This was amazing as well.


----------



## Ishboo

sick finisher!!

They should follow up this encounter with a ladder war or cage match


----------



## RoninTK

That is what we call a damn fine brawl of a match, full of action and was none stop from the ring of the bell.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Holy shit, that was a blood bath. Really dug that match, the ending with the big swing from Claudio with the loaded boot by Chris Hero was very interesting. I was rooting Briscoes all the way. That actually might be better than the Daniels/Omega match if that's even possible.


----------



## megadude

Great fuckin match. One more left, let the awesomeness continue.


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> Man I think I legit hate this crowd.


BUT IF THEY DON'T CHANT "THIS IS WRESTLING" THEN HOW WILL YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE WATCHING?

Seriously though, some of these people make me ashamed to be Canadian.


----------



## brandeito

when cruise picked the people for predictions he picked all the weirdest fattest craziest people


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

A Random Person said:


> have the people from TNA kick her out.


I think she is annoying us all. During the Eddie Edwards/Tyson Deux match men in the crowd started chanting Shut The Fuck Up at her.

Oh my god did I get my 15 dollars worth out of this. I'm so glad I decided to watch this instead of The Ultimate Fighter finale or boxing.


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> Fun, violent match. Besides illogical tags and the Briscoes ridiculously kicking out of Hero's elbow strikes, a very good match.


It's not like they kicked out of the KRS-1 before it had been built up at all.

And I think the point of the tags is to determine the legal man, or at least it is in theory.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The crowd redeem themselves with 'The Broom Guy Pop'.

Are we ready for 45mins of Davey-Tyler?


----------



## Ishboo

ahahaha

"Lets go broom guy"

"That was sweeping!"

I love it


----------



## Firebrand45

Because they are digging the show? I don't understand the hate on the crowd. They paid to see it, they are getting into it, and other than that annoying bitch and a few really tasteless comments at Hero, they aren't too bad.

As I type this, they are chanting that was awesome as they clean up blood... whatever...

If rumors are true of Briscoes moving soon, ROH will lose some great workers. That match was fucking brutal, but interesting throughout.


----------



## 5hadow

Davey time!


----------



## megadude

Alright here we go, why can't ROH come to Winnipeg  it saddens me.


----------



## Firebrand45

I want Davey to take it, which seems VERY plausible, but I can see Black retaining for a while longer. He's got a good presence to him, and the fact it took him so long to win it, him losing too soon would be disappointing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm saying it right now. If you read through this thread you have to start watching and buying ROH ppv's. This is the best ppv I've EVER seen wrestling wise and easily ppv of the year and the main event will just be icing on the cake if it goes 45 minutes now.


----------



## Ishboo

Firebrand45 said:


> Because they are digging the show? I don't understand the hate on the crowd. They paid to see it, they are getting into it, and other than that annoying bitch and a few really tasteless comments at Hero, they aren't too bad.


Its just that chanting 'this is awesome' during every match is a little much


----------



## Tarfu

Ah, Tyler Black gets the jerrylynn-treatment.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I have the feeling that Tyler is gonna retain because it seems that he's got everyone picking against him.

As big of a fan of Davey as I am, and as much as I would love to see him as the champ. I'm not sure if tonight's his night.


----------



## RoninTK

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm saying it right now. If you read through this thread you have to start watching and buying ROH ppv's. This is the best ppv I've EVER seen wrestling wise and easily ppv of the year and the main event will just be icing on the cake if it goes 45 minutes now.


Best $15 I have spent in a long while, this make me never want to pay $30-$45 for a TNA/WWE PPV ever again.


----------



## smitlick

Tarfu said:


> Ah, Tyler Black gets the jerrylynn-treatment.


Nigel treatment... It seems that if they give you the title and your not Danielson your heel or the crowd hates you... Odd shit


----------



## Firebrand45

Ishboo said:


> Its just that chanting 'this is awesome' during every match is a little much


I'll give you that. But Daniels/Omega and KoW/Briscoes were pretty awesome matches in the literal sense of the word.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

LMAO at that guy chanting FUCK YOU TYLER!


----------



## brandeito

cornette"looks like sinclair is going to have a stroke or baby"


----------



## Ishboo

Lol at the HHH comments


----------



## Thomazbr

what they said about HHH?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Davey throwing potatoes left, right and centre.


----------



## Ishboo

Thomazbr said:


> what they said about HHH?


talking about Richards hunting the world title, and that there has been many hunters in the world title scene in wrestling histort. Some with the benefit of being with a certain daughter in law

somthin like that


----------



## Firebrand45

Davey may lose to make Tyler get respect from the crowd, but Richards still looks damn good.


----------



## Tarfu

What a shame no one was hurt in that dive.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tarfu said:


> What a shame no one was hurt in that dive.


LOL. 'Air Wolf' as I like to call it.

We're around the 20 minute mark at a very high workrate.


----------



## Ishboo

"Cmon motherfucker fight!"

Richards is the man


----------



## Firebrand45

God damn.


----------



## Firebrand45

I flinched when I saw that drop off the apron. Richards sold that shit well, and it looked really bad.


----------



## 5hadow

Christ, Davey.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, that reminded me of KENTA hitting Davey with the Falcon Arrow to the floor last year at Supercard.


----------



## PinkPanther21

This whole second half of the show has been phenomenal - this match has been awesome for every second.


----------



## Tarfu

Holy shit at these near falls. I was actually 79% sold after God's Last Gift.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LMAO @ Tyler Black getting the John Cena "Yeah, Boo" treatment!


----------



## Tarfu

TWO POINT NINETY SIX!


----------



## Firebrand45

I paid $15 for this show? God damn, I'd have paid $30 for this match alone.

Most epic chant: "You can't beat him."


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Firebrand45 said:


> I paid $15 for this show? God damn, I'd have paid $30 for this match alone.


Shit, just the past 3 matches have made this the best Wrestling show I've seen in a long *LONG* time!!!


----------



## jawbreaker

Fucking Tyler Black.


----------



## 5hadow

What a match!


----------



## brandeito

i have always wondered what nationalit tyler black is latino indian italian no he won


----------



## Spartanlax

I thought Black was gonna have to fucking slit Davey's throat to beat him. Holy shit. That match sold me on both men, and this show has gotten me excited about ROH again.


----------



## TheAce

Second half of that PPV was OFF the charts.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Awesome, great match - great show! Davey Richards is as close to Chris Benoit as anybody I can think of currently wrestling - body shape, style, facial expressions. He's tough!


----------



## RoninTK

When the hell is Richards going to get his time???? Richards better not get the Black treatment.....I will not stand for this injustice, lmao


----------



## Devildude

Holy shit, what a second half and what a main event.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Tyler Black's best match to date. 35 minutes plus and Davey is legit dead.


----------



## megadude

That was one hell of a match and a great second half. Damn, glad I didn't miss this show.


----------



## New School Fire

That was a great show, got more than my money's worth.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That might not have been the best match of all time or a 5 star match but it is without a doubt better than anything from this year and possibly even last year from anything I've seen in any promotion. Richards went all out and it showed at the end of the match when he couldn't even stand. Unlike WWE or TNA ppv's I'm gonna remember this one for a long time this ppv is something to tell your kids about.


----------



## Tarfu

Great purchase, might just have to pick up the DVD as well. And please, ROH, keep it in widescreen.


----------



## AdrianG4

Omega/Daniels ****

KOW/Briscoes ****1/4

Davey/Black ****3/4


----------



## German Wolve

Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ****
The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - ** 3/4
Delirious vs Austin Aries - ***
Toronto Gauntlet - *** 1/4
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega - **** 
Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - **** 1/4
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - **** 1/2

... amazing.


----------



## A Random Person

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think she is annoying us all. During the Eddie Edwards/Tyson Deux match men in the crowd started chanting Shut The Fuck Up at her.
> 
> Oh my god did I get my 15 dollars worth out of this. I'm so glad I decided to watch this instead of The Ultimate Fighter finale or boxing.


I feel sorry for you mate, you missed a good one, AND YOU PAID FOR IT!!!

EDIT: Oh wait, I read it wrong, I thouhgt you switched


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

It'll be interesting to see if Davey finally gets his chance. Especially since he said he'd be retiring after Final Battle. If he really is hanging it up, he doesn't have long.


----------



## KingKicks

HELL of a PPV. Steen/Generico and Daniels/Omega were both great, the tag title match was insane and the World title match may just be my new MOTY.

PPV of the Year contender.


----------



## jpchicago23

Holy Toledo!!! what a second half and i swear i thought Davey was gonna get the win in about 5 different moments in that match. I was pullin for richards but after that performance i'm not mad that black kept the strap. Even the crowd had to appreciate tylers effort after booing him all night


----------



## Devildude

Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ****
The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - **3/4
Delirious vs Austin Aries - **1/2
Toronto Gauntlet - ***
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega - ***3/4
Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ****1/4
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ****3/4

Order the replay? YESYESYESYESYES.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Kevin Steen vs El Generico-****
All Night Express vs Up in Smoke-***
Delirious vs Austin Aries-**1/2
Toronto Gaunlet-***
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega-****
Kings of Wrestling vs Briscoes-****1/2
Davey Richards vs Tyler Black-*****


----------



## 4LKyle

I didn't order it, but from the sounds of it, I missed out big time. I'll definitely download it, and maybe I'll just have to order the next one.


----------



## Firebrand45

Quick run down:

Steen vs Generico: Missed it, will catch replay on GFL later.
Cheech/Cloudy vs Titus/King: King is going to be huge in the future. Cheech and Cloudy can put on a good match, and it kept that obvious excitement up from the first match.
Aries vs Delirious: Meh. I really hate DQ finishes, but I like Delirious and Aries, so I am okay with their feud continuing.
Invitational: Didn't see the end due to the feed dying, but I really was impressed with Tyson. I haven't seen the HDNet show in a while, so I thought he was just some jobber going to be fed to Edwards, and he looked really impressive overall. Divari wasn't as terrible as he was in TNA, and I like Cabana. Okay match overall.

Daniels vs Omega: Seriously? This match had me pretty pumped throughout, and the ending sequence was just phenomenal. As I said, seeing this, I have no doubt that ROH is where Daniels belongs. Omega is easily one of the best in ROH right now, so it was great seeing him.
Kings of Wrestling vs Briscos: I'm not a fan of tag matches usually, and I always hate the early parts of Brisco matches, but this was pretty good. Nice brawl, that was gory as fuck, and had so many sick moves that fit everyone in that ring. That match showed that Hardcore isn't dead, and it can actually be entertaining.
Tyler vs Richards: Tyler not winning the title was why I stopped watching HDNet. I was new to ROH when they came to HDNet, and I thought he was pretty great in his matches with Danielson. Once he won, I watched videos of his defenses, and it didn't do it for me. So glad, I saw this. I don't know if it was just Richards, but Black really upped his game tonight, and Richards showed a lot of people how damn amazing he is. The near falls were pretty awesome, and there were some sick spots that make me wonder if Richards is legit injured. I have seen only two PPVs this year, other than this one, Slammiversary and Sacrifice, and this match was worth the price of both. Great showing, but dammit, I wanted Richards to win.


----------



## lewieG

Oh my god I almost died in that main event. That was incredible. 

Steen vs Generico - ****
All Night Express vs Up In Smoke - **3/4
Aries vs Delirious - **3/4 (***** for Delirious bringing back the red poison gear)
Gauntlet - ***
Daniels vs Omega - ****1/4
KOW vs Briscoes - ****1/4
Black vs Richards - *****

Incredible show. Just amazing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kevin Steen vs El Generico - **** This kicked things off. Generico got beat down a whole lot here. Steen hit some good spots in this one. Generico played the sympathetic baby face to perfection. Towards the end the match had a sick pace and the crowd was hot for this one.

The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - ** 3/4

Delirious vs Austin Aries - ** 1/2 

Toronto Gauntlet - *** The opening match with Edwards and Deux was the best part. From there Colt made it good and there was some good aspects. It was fun and memorable.

Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega - **** Up to this point in the ppv this was the MOTN for sure. One of the best Daniels matches I've seen. As not a regular ROH viewer Kenny Omega is new and exciting for me to see in the ring.

Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes - **** 1/4 Holy shit this was a blood bath and a war. Not the best hardcore match of all time but it had really good wrestling in it too so for what it was and the near falls and the ending and the surprise of the Briscoes even showing up this was the MOTN up to this point and what really sold the ppv as one of the best I've ever seen in my life.

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - **** 3/4 and that's not even being generous, it was that good but I just can't give it 5 stars. It started off with brilliant technical wrestling and then they took a mess of sick bumps and finishers and near falls for about 40 minutes literally. In the end Davey couldn't even stand up he was so exhausted.

PPV of the year, best ppv I've ever seen in my entire life. If this doesn't win the observer award for PPV of the year then I'll never read through those ever again.


----------



## A Random Person

Told you Black would win... but then again I had a 50/50 chance of being right...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Devildude said:


> Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ****
> The All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke - **3/4
> Delirious vs Austin Aries - **1/2
> Toronto Gauntlet - ***
> Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega - ***3/4
> Kings Of Wrestling vs Briscoes - ****1/4
> Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ****3/4
> 
> Order the replay? YESYESYESYESYES.


I pretty much agree with this rating from top to bottom.

Kevin Steen vs El Generico ***3/4
All-Night Express vs Up In Smoke- ***
Delirious vs Austin Aries- **1/2
Gauntlet- I didn't really get to see this match because I was having problems with Go Fight.
Christopher Daniels vs Kenny Omega- ****
Kings of Wrestling vs Briscoes- ****1/2
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards- ****3/4

Awesome, awesome show. If anyone here didn't see it live, definitely order the replay.

I can't wait for the DVD. I would've paid WWE Pay Per View Prices for just the last 3 matches. It's amazing how great the quality of the matches were for such an awesome price!


----------



## chpunk

Quick question, I watched it on GFL but will I be able to watch it again and for how long?


----------



## J-Coke

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards: *****

Greatest match I've ever seen live! The fans do not lie as it is definetly Match of the Year.


----------



## pmt0430

chpunk said:


> Quick question, I watched it on GFL but will I be able to watch it again and for how long?


they will most likely re post it on Monday afternoon and you can re watch as many times as you want, i guess until the site is shut down lol


----------



## J-Coke

On another note, "Let's Go Broom Guy!" is the best chant EVER!


----------



## chpunk

pmt0430 said:


> they will most likely re post it on Monday afternoon and you can re watch as many times as you want, i guess until the site is shut down lol


thanks man, i assumed i would only be able to watch it for like a week or something lol.


----------



## Nervosa

Steen/Generico***1/2
Good match, but no story. Both had good reversals and a good finishing stretch, but if they had just worked something over or, you know, played up that they actually hated each other, it would have helped.

All night express vs. Up in Smoke ***1/4
Good stuff all around. Cheech and Cloudy were excellent as always, and it looks like ANX has come up with some good double teams, which helped. If WGTT is coming to ROH, I totally called it in the last wire.

Aries/Delirous **3/4
At least they had a good story: if nothing else. Delirious has some new moves, and them missed dive was great, but ANOTHER run in on a MAJOR show. Please ROH: if I want run-ins I'll watch TV. You do not need them to build a real feud.

Gauntlet **3/4 maybe
Dux looked really good: his stuff with Edwards was the best in the whole match. Edwards still doesn't know how to build a singles match for crap, but still, not too bad. Davairi went after the leg, which was good, but the segment didn't go anywhere. Colt did his thing: nothing special, but fun for the fans. His segment with Corino was....ok I guess. Roderick and Colt went nowhere at all. maybe the finish was called on the fly for injury, but even if it wasn't, the match was pretty forgettable even before the 'injury.'

Omega/Daniels ****/14
Daniels' neck work was icnredible: with everyone in ROH abandoning the system of working a limb and telling ANY kind of story in their matches lately (I'm looking at you, Eddie Edwards) Daniels is a breath of fresh air. When on the defensive, omega sold well, although I wish he had held his neck during the comeback more. Finish was excellent, and ended just when it should have. Very great stuff.

Briscoes/Kings ****
K, so the 'immigration' falsey.........perfect. Hook line and sinker on me, for sure. Got the fans into the start of this match SO much. My hats off to ROH on that one. Match was really good and brutal: Briscoes had two great comebacks, one after the workover and one after Jay got tied up. I think the whole push the ref out of the ring and get him mad enough to cut Jay loose was kinda dumb. Also...The ring bell guy just happened to have a knife....so why didn't he just let Briscoe go right away? Just kinda a loose end with booking. Other than that, really good action. I wish this had gone longer, because it didn't feel like the Kings hit all their stuff. (KRS1????) but you can't have everything. Everything involving the table and the Kings avoding it was excellent: best stuff of the match for sure. I still can't believe Claudio landed on his feet out of the beil! Finish was meh, but if they had pulled him up for a KRS-1 to put him away, it would have been great. Hats off the to Kings for getting not one but two great matches out of the 2010 Briscoes.

Black/Davey ****1/2
So close to perfection, but the booking screws up another one. WHY have Hagadorn come in? WHY THE HELL? There is no reason to have such a big main event ruined by something like this. Seriously, listen to the crowd after this happens: they are dead quiet. It took a Paroxysm to the floor to get them back. 

But besides that, and the bucklebomb botch where Davey had trouble raising Tyler up (100% Black's fault)....pretty near perfect in my book.

Early on we had a match that echoed all the hype: Davey's tenacity and ring expertise versus Tyler's incredible athleticism. I want to say that I think this is my favorite Tyler match ever, because for once he didn't just depend on his normal 'wow' moves to get over. This was Tyler actually showing some innovation! The way they did it was great, too. He would do his normal move, Davey would avoid it, and then Tyler would come up with something new to REcounter, and then hit the move he originally went for. Not only that but he pulled out a lot of new stuff, like the reverse Rana and that AWESOME rubik's cube. When that didn't work, Tyler used hellacious versions of all his normal moves: The paroxysm to the floor, the hangman's double stomp on the apron, and of course, the thing none of you have talked about yet........the WRIST CLUTCH GODS LAST GIFT!!!!!!!! Awesome.

Davey was good in that he tried to keep up with Tyler's athleticism, but just couldn't, since Tyler was always a counter ahead. That all changed with Davey's big dive, which is incredible considering its essentially a one move comeback. He then worked Tyler's leg, which Black sold incredibly, leading to all his nearfalls. the finish became about Davey's survival, and if Tyler had what it took to put him away. In the end, Davey's tenacity couldn't contend with the fact that Tyler was at his 100% best tonight.

I think with how MOLTEN the crowd was for Davey, that they should have put him over here, because ROH has this bad habit of force-feedign babyfaces that aren't over. Fortunately, Tyler had such a good performance that if people don't cheer him now, they never will.

Once again.......WRIST CLUTCH GODS LAST GIFT!

Final Thoughts: this show is a perfect display of everything ROH has become. Really good wrestling.......muddled by horrible booking decisions. Yes, the second half was great, yes the Generico/Steen feud is on fire. But I'm almost GLAD Davey and Tyler botched the bucklebomb, because if they hadn't, Hagadorn's pointless run-in might have ruined a perfect match. Counting the main event, that's four screwy finishes on a TOP QUALITY show. (and that's NOT counting the no DQ match) There is simply no excuse for that many muddled finishes, when the only one that worked was the opening match. Luckily for us, the wrestling delivered in such a way that it made up for all the horrible booking decisions. Unfortunately, it left us with only a great show instead of an incredible one.

That said.....if you didn't buy this, go do it now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Final thoughts:

- The World Title and Tyler now look unbelievably strong.

- Word on the ROH boards is that Davey may well have a concussion.

- A bad (kayfabe) night for the American Wolves.

- Why isn't Christopher Daniels TNA World Champion? Remind me.

- Nice to see Mark Briscoe is still too crazy for the WWE.

- Any wrestling fan who hasn't seen this show yet needs to do so ASAP.


----------



## J-Coke

You got to hand it to Tyler. Throughout the whole match, I was booing Tyler, partially because I wanted Davey to win, but in the end, he earned my respect.


----------



## Caponex75

Just to note, Hagadorn coming out is a prelude to them turning on Richards(And probably Edwards) and the botch was covered perfectly. Richards using Kawada kicks to soften him up was good enough for me. It also was linked to it being the downfall of Richards in that match(The hagadorn thing).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This Hagadorn guy coming out with the chair didn't upset me that much in how I look at this match or rate it. There was really no point considering it just doesn't make any sense to do. With that said though him coming out doesn't prevent this from being a 5 star match for me. As much as I'm saying this was the best match in the last year I hold the 5 star in a high regard for greatest of all time and not just put it on any match. That's why I'd give it 4 3/4 stars but I guess you could round that up to 5.


----------



## TheAce

This show had legit 4 matches at **** or over


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VjwHx36Rog&playnext_from=TL&videos=9_t0AtUaJ-M&feature=sub?


----------



## Nervosa

Caponex75 said:


> Just to note, Hagadorn coming out is a prelude to them turning on Richards(And probably Edwards) and the botch was covered perfectly. Richards using Kawada kicks to soften him up was good enough for me. It also was linked to it being the downfall of Richards in that match(The hagadorn thing).


The botch was covered perfectly....or Tyler's ass was? Seriously, through that whole exchange Tyler looked more concerned about pulling his tights up than making the spot work. very obvious flub, even if they did recover well. Richards used Kawada kicks at a way different time, so I don't know what you mean there.

I don't see how Hagadorn was linked with his downfall: what, just because it backfired? Davey made two comebacks in the time after the run in, including the long cloverleaf, which was certainly his closest nearfall.

and people are seriously going 4 stars on Generico/Steen? I agree it was fun, but there was no hate, no workover, and no story at all. Throw in a screwy finish (Someone please explain how sinclair missed that.) and you have a match with some serious flaws.


----------



## Spartanlax

Jesus christ, did people not get it?! Hagadorn came out because he was going to hit Tyler with the chair while the ref wasn't looking! He wasn't gonna get Davey DQ'd, he was gonna help him win the belt. Davey didn't want ANY help, 'cause he's a fucking animal, so he stops him. But Tyler also knows that he needs any advantage he can against Davey, so he SUPERKICKS THE CHAIR INTO HIS FACE! 

Both guys looked absolutely awesome in that spot for two different reasons. This match was as close to perfect pure wrestling as you can get.

EDIT- Sorry if the above came off dickish, I'm just super hyped on this match right now so I'm excited to talk about it ahaha.


----------



## PhilThePain

quite possibly the match of the year happened 1.75 hours away from me and I missed it. stupid work :no:


----------



## Nervosa

SaviorSelf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VjwHx36Rog&playnext_from=TL&videos=9_t0AtUaJ-M&feature=sub?


This is hilarious in how wrong it is. Man up had every match except one in the ***1/2 range. Tonight had a pretty weak undercard and a great second half, but 4 screwy finishes. Man Up was infinitely better than tonight.

Not to say tonight wasn't great, but far from excellent due mostly to the booking.


First the youtube community acts like Glory By Honor from last year is in the same league as Man Up and Supercard III, and now this? Youtube ROH fans are easily the worst kind.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

I want to see this event


----------



## jawbreaker

The wrist-clutch God's Last Gift is I guess Black's Burning Hammer. Which I'm okay with. Ratings and shit:

Steen vs. Generico: ***1/2
Up In Smoke vs. the All-Night Express: ***
Aries vs. Delirious: **1/2
Gauntlet: **3/4
Daniels vs. Omega: ****
KOW vs. Briscoes: ****1/4
Black vs. Richards: ****3/4

I was majorly regretting buying this PPV up until KOW-Briscoes. And now it's one of the best decisions of my life.


----------



## Nervosa

Spartanlax said:


> Jesus christ, did you people not get it?! Hagadorn came out because he was going to hit Tyler with the chair while the ref wasn't looking! He wasn't gonna get Davey DQ'd, he was gonna help him win the belt. Davey didn't want ANY help, 'cause he's a fucking animal, so he stops him. But Tyler also knows that he needs any advantage he can against Davey, so he SUPERKICKS THE CHAIR INTO HIS FACE!
> 
> Both guys looked absolutely awesome in that spot for two different reasons. This match was as close to perfect pure wrestling as you can get.


No see, you don't understand. In the world where the wrestlign on TV has brainwashed us into not expecting anythign better, what you said makes sense, but we have the right to expect more. Go watch some 90s puro and see that you don't need to do this to make guys look awesome. If you don't have time, go watch a replay and watch how DEAD the crowd is after this spot: and why? Because outside interference became a factor in what WAS a great duel between TWO men with NO outside influence.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Nervosa said:


> This is hilarious in how wrong it is. Man up had every match except one in the ***1/2 range. Tonight had a pretty weak undercard and a great second half, but 4 screwy finishes. Man Up was infinitely better than tonight.
> 
> Not to say tonight wasn't great, but far from excellent due mostly to the booking.
> 
> 
> First the youtube community acts like Glory By Honor from last year is in the same league as Man Up and Supercard III, and now this? Youtube ROH fans are easily the worst kind.


I don't really blame him... It is easy to mark out in ways like that after seeing like 3-4 great matches for $15.


----------



## Nervosa

SaviorSelf said:


> I don't really blame him... It is easy to mark out in ways like that after seeing like 3-4 great matches for $15.


I guess you're right. When ROH has been so bad for the past two years, something like tonight makes you forget how much BETTER it was 06-07.


----------



## FITZ

Nervosa said:


> No see, you don't understand. In the world where the wrestlign on TV has brainwashed us into not expecting anythign better, what you said makes sense, but we have the right to expect more. Go watch some 90s puro and see that you don't need to do this to make guys look awesome. If you don't have time, go watch a replay and watch how DEAD the crowd is after this spot: and why? Because outside interference became a factor in what WAS a great duel between TWO men with NO outside influence.


ROH isn't 90s puro


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Nervosa

TaylorFitz said:


> ROH isn't 90s puro


But the roster is good enough that they have the opportunity to let the wrestling speak for itself. 

I bring up 90s puro to illustrate the point that you DON'T need interference, even 'logical' interference to get a match over. 

Especially like tonight, when it kills a crowd that just wants to see two guys battle.


----------



## FITZ

It's pretty obvious that ROH isn't for you than


----------



## Firebrand45

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Final thoughts:
> 
> - The World Title and Tyler now look unbelievably strong.
> 
> - Word on the ROH boards is that Davey may well have a concussion.
> 
> - Why isn't Christopher Daniels TNA World Champion? Remind me.


1. Yeah, I totally agree with this. Tyler may be the best American World Champ today if for nothing else his ability to actually put on a match. Looking at WWE and TNA, Cena could probably put on a match and get the crowd worked up, but I don't think he could keep them as invested. The crowd was so mixed towards the end that it seemed they begrudgedly respected Tyler while hating him. That kind of character and showmanship just isn't seen with Cena. RVD is basically coasting as champ, and Jack Swagger is a joke.

2. That's totally not surprising. No idea when it happened, but he had that glaze look of a concussion after the match. Hope he recovers well.

3. Because they have no concept of building a character. While Daniels is a huge guy to ROH fans, he was a low tier guy to TNA fans. Instead of building him up, giving him mic time, and giving him opportunities, they gave it to AJ and Rob Terry with the World Title and Global title, respectively. AJ did well with the title, but his heel run has been lackluster for the fans. Rob Terry is just a Hogan pick. RVD as champ is good for the sake I will always enjoy RVD, but he's barely there. His match at Sacrifice with Styles was such a head shaker that I felt embarrassed for him. *Spin kick* *pose for audience* *continue cycle for 10 minutes* His match with Sting was barely tolerable.

RVD can't go as a world champ anymore, but TNA never built Daniels up to take it. Hopefully, ROH gives him the chance.

After this show, I am buying every ROH show I can live.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa said:


> This is hilarious in how wrong it is. Man up had every match except one in the ***1/2 range. Tonight had a pretty weak undercard and a great second half, but 4 screwy finishes. Man Up was infinitely better than tonight.
> 
> Not to say tonight wasn't great, but far from excellent due mostly to the booking.
> 
> 
> First the youtube community acts like Glory By Honor from last year is in the same league as Man Up and Supercard III, and now this? Youtube ROH fans are easily the worst kind.


Eh, if you remove the bad hour and a half from tonight's show and just leave it with Steen/Generico, Daniels/Omega, KOW/Briscoes, Black/Davey, and I guess UIS/ANX, then you've got a show that can compare with Man Up and at a similar length.


----------



## Nervosa

TaylorFitz said:


> It's pretty obvious that ROH isn't for you than


This version certainly isn't my favorite. 06-07 was infinitely better, and ROH should be compared to that standard.

But if tonight shows us anything, its that good wrestling can sometimes outperform horrible booking.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> Eh, if you remove the bad hour and a half from tonight's show and just leave it with Steen/Generico, Daniels/Omega, KOW/Briscoes, Black/Davey, and I guess UIS/ANX, then you've got a show that can compare with Man Up and at a similar length.


Very fair statement. But of course, you have the judge the show as a whole. And even if it was comparable, certainly not enough to throw man up in garbage.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa, I get where you're coming from regarding the Hagadorn thing, and I groaned when he came out, but I honestly don't think it really hurt the match all that much. Yeah, it was unnecessary, but it could have been much worse. Like two minutes later I'd forgotten it happened.

And how fucking good was that Cloverleaf nearfall?


----------



## TheAce

> And how fucking good was that Cloverleaf nearfall?


The crowd went bonkers. I loved it and really wanted Tyler to tap.


----------



## jawbreaker

Nervosa said:


> Very fair statement. But of course, you have the judge the show as a whole. And even if it was comparable, certainly not enough to throw man up in garbage.


Oh definitely. But I'm just saying, this could reasonably rank right up there. Easily the best PPV of the Pearce era since Rising Above, probably better than that as well.


----------



## jawbreaker

TheAce said:


> The crowd went bonkers. I loved it and really wanted Tyler to tap.


When Davey pulled him away from the ropes the second time, I thought "Davey Richards just won the ROH World Title." So perfect. This was the kind of match that had to be seen live.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> Nervosa, I get where you're coming from regarding the Hagadorn thing, and I groaned when he came out, but I honestly don't think it really hurt the match all that much. Yeah, it was unnecessary, but it could have been much worse. Like two minutes later I'd forgotten it happened.
> 
> And how fucking good was that Cloverleaf nearfall?


the Cloverleaf is probably what I will remember most for the match. After being outdueled athletically, and realizing Tyler was at his very best, Davey desperately worked the leg, culminating in that GLORIOUS Cloverleaf. Amazing nearfall, and as close as you could get to feeling Tyler would be losing the belt.

I will say, the fact that Hagadorn coming in happened 10 minutes before the finish REALLY saved a lot of the damage. But even so, it felt like someone hit a pause button on the action when he came in, and then hit play again when they went to the apron for the paroxysm. It was just a noticeable halt in the action, and notable silence from the crowd afterwords. Just because it 'could have been much worse' doesn't mean Pearce should be left off of the hook for this stuff. Past flubs that were WAY worse doesn't make this not a flub. 

I agree, it didn't kill the match, but it definitely hurt it, for me at least.


----------



## Nervosa

jawbreaker said:


> Oh definitely. But I'm just saying, this could reasonably rank right up there. Easily the best PPV of the Pearce era since Rising Above, probably better than that as well.


I was one of the people who came down really hard on Rising above, so this was better, no contest for me. I will easily say this is the best show of the Pearce era by far.


----------



## KingCrash

Looks like I just missed the ppv of the year from everybody's comments. As if I didn't have enough reasons to hate my job.


----------



## Platt

Could someone give me a quick list of who won what save me trawling through 20 pages. Thanks.


----------



## KingCrash

> Steen over Generico
> All Night Express over Cheech & Cloudy
> Delirious over Aries - DQ
> Strong wins Toronto Gauntlet
> Daniels over Omega
> Kings over Briscoes
> Black over Richards


Figured this was the way to go. Buildup for the eventual rematch between Black/Davey should be great, and Davey will probably go through Daniels to get there. Guess we'll also get at least two more Strong title matches (one to kick him out of the Pick 6, then the one from the Gauntlet). Does GoFightLive usually put the replays up Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

KingCrash said:


> . Does GoFightLive usually put the replays up Monday or Tuesday?


From what I've heard, Monday.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

A Live Perspective: Complete Review for DBDVIII!​
For the second year in a row, Ring of Honor made the trip to Canada for their annual Death Before Dishonor event. There was a lot of hype for the event as it would be the first meeting of Kevin Steen and El Generico since Steen’s turn WAY back in December of 2009. Add one of the most anticipated World title matches in RoH history as well as a heated tag team affair and you have a show of the year candidate (on paper). Did it live up to the hype? Could Ring of Honor top their Canadian debut when they delivered a great show in Northern Navigation? For comparisons sake, I gave Epic Encounter 3 a 77/100 and Northern Navigation a 93/100. 
Format: Easy star ratings, breakdown of what I hated, liked and loved as well as a final show rating out of 100.

Rock & roll.

-Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (****)
-All Night Express vs. Up In Smoke (*** - ***1/4)
-Austin Aries vs. Delirious (***)
-Toronto Gauntlet (**3/4 - ***)

Intermission

-Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (***3/4 ish)
-Ring of Honor Tag Championships: No DQ: Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Briscoes (****1/4)
-Ring of Honor World Championship: Tyler Black (c) vs. Davey Richards (****3/4 - *****)

What I hated:​*The Briscoes...* for about two minutes. When the KoW announced that they weren't in Toronto, I completely believed them as the team from Delaware quickly became RoH's biggest heels. It was all a (brilliant) ruse however as they came through the crowd much to our pleasure.

What I disliked:​Nada.

What was meh:​
-*Austin Aries vs. Delirious (***)*
This was the match that suffered from the Steen/Generico encounter earlier. The crowd was recovering from that high so they weren't that into it. I have to give both wrestlers credit as they worked hard and put on a good match. There were a few nice spots in this one; the most notable being Aries' heat-seeking missile into the guardrail. I was ultimately fine with the DQ as it furthers the feud and he got the heat back afterwards. The crowd was still apathetic though.

-*Toronto Gauntlet (**3/4 - ***)*
This one was weird. It started off great with the super-over Tyson Dux having a nice little match with Edwards and then moving to Daivari. Daivari then eliminated Dux via nefarious means (by Prince Nana) but I thought he should've moved on to look even better. Colt Cabana made short work of Daivari and Corino before falling to Strong. Strong's portion of the match was also not up to par as the ending almost seemed botched with Colt getting up from the pin for no reason. I did like the somewhat of a heel turn (for iPPV at least) at the end as it breathes life into Roderick.

What I liked:​
-*Up In Smoke vs. All Night Express (*** - ***1/4)*
This was a good little match as Cheech & Cloudy got some nice double-teams before falling to King & Titus. It got much more time than I thought it would as the Canadians looked good in defeat. Kenny King was noticeably off tonight but it wasn't enough to take away from the match.

-*Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (***3/4 ish)*
Although not up to the quality of Omega's last few matches in Toronto, this was still a fine encounter. The crowd was really into Daniels as they had some very crisp counters before Omega lost to the BME. I don't really like how Omega has lost 3 straight times in Toronto but I can understand - considering his opponents. This was a good return to PPV for Daniels as he hasn't missed a beat since leaving TNA.

What I Loved:​
-*The crowd.* The Toronto fans came out in droves to support RoH tonight. They were molten hot for a lot of the show and (more importanty) they were focused on what was going on in the ring.

-*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (****)*
Star ratings do not do this whole situation justice. This might've been my favorite part of the show as the facial expressions told an amazing story. Their emotion was infectious as the raucous Canadian crowd couldn't believe we were seeing this open the card. They did a lot of amazing wrestling in this match without going overboard and had the right guy go over. This was the perfect match to start the series and the event. Absolutely phenomenal.

-*Beatdown at intermission *
El Generico choking Kevin Steen with a tie. Glorious. Simply glorious.

-*Ring of Honor Tag Team Championships: Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Briscoes (****1/4)*
This was awesome. All four men bled like crazy with The Briscoes measuring on the Muta scale. They didn't hold back here as tables, chairs and a tire-looking thing were used to brutalize each other. This could've main-evented any show but this wasn't an ordinary show...

-*Ring of Honor World Championship: Tyler Black (c) vs. Davey Richards (****3/4 - *****)*
"Now you're a Champion". When Tyler Black entered the ring, he was showered by boos, chants of "F*ck you Tyler" and an unbelievable amount of negativity. When he left the ring, he received a standing ovation, a "Thank you" chant and the Canadians' respect. 

There are moments in life where you lose it. You lose your cynicism, you lose your negativity and you lose your grip on reality. For over 30 minutes, I was entirely engulfed in the story that these two men told in the squared circle. It's that simple. Tyler Black & Davey Richards put on a wrestling clinic in front of over 1000 fans in Toronto on June 19th. Not much more I can say except for thank you. 

*Conclusion:*
What else can you ask for at a wrestling event? Death Before Dishonor had a fantastic opener, an amazing co main-event and a phenomenal main-event. No matches were under *** and there was tons of angle advancement. Add in the hot crowd and a legitimate five-star match and you have not just the PPV of the year -- but the best PPV of the last few years.

This is the pinnacle of entertainment. For close to four hours, Ring of Honor forged memories that the fans lucky enough to be in attendance (and those who watched live on GFL) will never forget. Thank you RoH.

Highest recommendation.

Rating: 98/100


----------



## lewieG

Great write-up ^


----------



## Kendra2400

Thats a pretty good write up...Might have watch the replay later...


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> ROH isn't 90s puro


This^. Imagine 90s puro in front of that crowd last night. Wouldn't have worked.

The Hagadorn spot made sense, developed all three guys' characters and didn't play into the finish anyway.

If you don't want unclean finishes don't watch undercard matches from the early stages of storylines. Pretty simple. Never mind the fact that lackeys and managers having to help established guys, like Roddy and Aries, win just strengthens Davey Richards' claims to being the best in the world. Juxtaposition.

Pearce is really coming into his own and I can't wait to see Supercard and to re-watch this show and maybe write a proper review.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Will have to buy the DVD or watch it for free if possible. Probably not a perfect PPV, but who knows. I am not a total ROH fan, but they do have good wrestling.


----------



## seancarleton77

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Will have to buy the DVD or watch it for free if possible. Probably not a perfect PPV, but who knows. I am not a total ROH fan, but they do have good wrestling.


Best pay per view I've seen since Wrestlemania 17, and I've seen a lot of pay per views! I actually think it was better than Wrestlemania 17, because it showed no weakness aka a gimmick battle royal and a Test match.


----------



## Firebrand45

In my opinion, last night's main event elevated the ROH title so much, and did exactly what TNA hasn't been doing since 2009 and WWE hasn't done since ever.

Essentially, the match was all about the title, making everything they did elevate that title that much more. When Black was in the cloverleaf (the second), he sold a man who'd rather be crippled than tap away the world title. When Richards screamed "Come on, mother fucker, fight," he sold this guy who wanted to win the title against a man who he was better than, not someone who just gave up.

Comparing this match to what TNA has done with their world title (ie. relegate it to little more than a minor story bit with Sting needing it to convince people to what he knows) or with WWE's giving the title to numerous people (ROH had two world champions in 2010 - Aries and Black; WWE Title had 4 champs - Sheamus, Cena, Batista, Cena; World Heavyweight Title had 3 champs - Undertaker, Jericho, and Swagger ; TNA had 2 champs - AJ and RVD). While TNA has matched ROH in keeping prestige with the title, TNA has failed to make the title that important. RVD has been coasting as champ since he got it, and AJ, towards the end, was never built up as that strong. In the matches, the title is presented as something great, but it's never seen as "I'd be dead before I tap" important.

It's pretty amazing that a relatively small indie fed is able to show the exact reason why everyone on that card is there: to sell the world title as being the most important thing there is.


----------



## kwjr86

Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (****1/4)
All Night Express vs. Up In Smoke (***1/4)
Austin Aries vs. Delirious (***)
Toronto Gauntlet (***)
Christopher Daniels vs. Kenny Omega (****1/4)
Ring of Honor Tag Championships: No DQ: Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Briscoes (****1/4)
Ring of Honor World Championship: Tyler Black (c) vs. Davey Richards (*****)


----------



## brandeito

overall review
generico vs steen ****
tag match *** 1/4
aa vs delirious ** 1/2
gauntlet *** 1/4
omega vs daniels ****
briscoes vs kow **** 1/2
black vs richards *****
wow this is probably one of the best paperviews in history probably even better then Man Up!


----------



## Tarfu

Nervosa said:


> and people are seriously going 4 stars on Generico/Steen? I agree it was fun, but there was no hate, no workover, and no story at all. Throw in a screwy finish (Someone please explain how sinclair missed that.) and you have a match with some serious flaws.


I don't get it either. After bloody brawls and hate-fueled confrontations you would expect them to tear each other apart, but instead they went for the "who's the better man, who can get the win?". Steen attempting a pinfall after the first package piledriver was just stupid. Yes, it was a very good match, but not anywhere near a good _grudge_ match.


----------



## Legend

Missed the show due my university's bandwidth apparently fucking up, but I'm not too fussed as I can still watch the show when I get to a place which has the sufficient facilities. For those of you who watched it on GFL, how was the video quality?


----------



## Tarfu

Legend said:


> For those of you who watched it on GFL, how was the video quality?


Not what I would have expected, but watchable. It had slight choppiness (which got worse in fullscreen mode) but once I got in the action, I barely noticed it. Even with smaller picture it wasn't too bad of an experience.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck you ROH, just when I was out, you pull me back in...

Actually want to see this show, can't see thats happened in almost a year.


----------



## Emperor DC

Tarfu said:


> I don't get it either. After bloody brawls and hate-fueled confrontations you would expect them to tear each other apart, but instead they went for the "who's the better man, who can get the win?". Steen attempting a pinfall after the first package piledriver was just stupid. Yes, it was a very good match, but not anywhere near a good _grudge_ match.


A bloody brawl has been seen before with this combination and would have got old. The way it was done was perfect and the brawl at intermission leaves open the chace for fresh one on one matches in the future.

It just occured to me that most of your posts from this thread during and since the show have been extremely negative. You have not become a ROH hater, have you?


----------



## Tarfu

Emperor DC said:


> It just occured to me that most of your posts from this thread during and since the show have been extremely negative. You have not become a ROH hater, have you?


Some of them might give you that impression, but all in all I very much enjoyed the show. Extremely negative? No way. Hater? Get outta here.

And I do have a habit of pointing out the bad parts of everything, rather than praising the good ones. It's just me.


----------



## Nervosa

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The Hagadorn spot made sense, developed all three guys' characters and didn't play into the finish anyway.
> 
> If you don't want unclean finishes don't watch undercard matches from the early stages of storylines. Pretty simple. Never mind the fact that lackeys and managers having to help established guys, like Roddy and Aries, win just strengthens Davey Richards' claims to being the best in the world. Juxtaposition.
> 
> Pearce is really coming into his own and I can't wait to see Supercard and to re-watch this show and maybe write a proper review.


I'm sorry but this wasn't happening in an undercard match: it was the top match on a top show, where there really should be no place for cheap storylines like this. 

Once again, I am seeing the (false) arguments that bad finishes are necessary to develop storylines, especially on the undercards. I've said it once and I'll say it again: ROH history tells us this is not true. 

You say 90s puro wouldn't have gotten over: I'm sorry, watching Kobashi vs. Misawa in front of that crowd WOULD have gotten over. Maybe you missed what is widely considered ROH's best match ever, Joe vs. Kobashi, in which Joe's moveset was 90% 90s All Japan references, and had the crowd louder than an ROH crowd has ever been. People think its unfair to compare modern American wrestling to 90s Japan, but at the end of the day, they have the same opportunity to pull that off, and we shouldn't dare call anything great let alone '5 stars,' without consulting that which truly epitomizes wrestling at its very best. We can say its completely different all we want: its still wrestling at its very best, and should be the measuring stick.


----------



## jpchicago23

I think this card had the best ppv opener of the year as well as the best ppv main event of the year. That tornado ddt from Generico through the ring posts was sick.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Where's the upload?


----------



## Deadsmile016

I'm currently in Iraq so i wont be able to watch the show. So do you guys think it would be worth buying on DVD ?


----------



## smitlick

Deadsmile016 said:


> I'm currently in Iraq so i wont be able to watch the show. So do you guys think it would be worth buying on DVD ?


Most here have said its PPV of the year so yes i'd say its worth the $20 plus postage for the DVD.


----------



## Emperor DC

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/Microgalleries/ROHTorontoJune2010/2010/06/20/DSC_6324.JPG

:lmao


----------



## J-Coke

Any bets on Generico being fired? lol


----------



## StrikeAnywhere1

First time I've watched ROh since Danielson and Mcguiness left and oh my god that ruled


----------



## lewieG

Emperor DC said:


> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/Microgalleries/ROHTorontoJune2010/2010/06/20/DSC_6324.JPG
> 
> :lmao


That's classic, look at Grizzly Redwood trying to get him off Steen.


----------



## black_napalm

on GFL, the replay is up. you can watch it whenever you want, fast forward, rewind, etc. well worth it if you can't wait a month or whatever it takes to get to DVD.


----------



## RizoRiz

Nervosa said:


> I'm sorry but this wasn't happening in an undercard match: it was the top match on a top show, where there really should be no place for cheap storylines like this.
> 
> Once again, I am seeing the (false) arguments that bad finishes are necessary to develop storylines, especially on the undercards. I've said it once and I'll say it again: ROH history tells us this is not true.
> 
> You say 90s puro wouldn't have gotten over: I'm sorry, watching Kobashi vs. Misawa in front of that crowd WOULD have gotten over. Maybe you missed what is widely considered ROH's best match ever, Joe vs. Kobashi, in which Joe's moveset was 90% 90s All Japan references, and had the crowd louder than an ROH crowd has ever been. People think its unfair to compare modern American wrestling to 90s Japan, but at the end of the day, they have the same opportunity to pull that off, and we shouldn't dare call anything great let alone '5 stars,' without consulting that which truly epitomizes wrestling at its very best. We can say its completely different all we want: its still wrestling at its very best, and should be the measuring stick.


Of course The crowd went crazy for the Joe-Kobashi match, Kobashi had already earnt his reputation as a legend, and he's facing possibly the most popular wrestler in the history of ROH.

However thats where the talk of that match being the best in ROH's history should end. Can't see how you can give that match 5 stars when Kobashi virtually did nothing more than use signature chops, seriously he didn't do much else. It also felt as if Joe was repeating the same spots over and over.

He's right in that ROH stars shouldn't be trying to copy that style, even Samoa Joe and CM Punk said that after their 5 star match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> I don't get it either. After bloody brawls and hate-fueled confrontations you would expect them to tear each other apart, but instead they went for the "who's the better man, who can get the win?". Steen attempting a pinfall after the first package piledriver was just stupid. Yes, it was a very good match, but not anywhere near a good _grudge_ match.


This was exactly how I felt and it was exactly what I was dreading. I must have said at least five times that it was backwards booking to have them in a regular match and that I didn't particularly want to see it, yet people kept telling me "it's their first singles match, it's okay, it doesn't need a stipulation." Turns out it really did.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> This was exactly how I felt and it was exactly what I was dreading. I must have said at least five times that it was backwards booking to have them in a regular match and that I didn't particularly want to see it, yet people kept telling me "it's their first singles match, it's okay, it doesn't need a stipulation." Turns out it really did.


It would have really taken points off The Briscoes' gush-o-meter if Steen and Generico bled buckets and used foreign objects too. I think the belts took precedence over all, in the booking of the show.



Legend said:


> Missed the show due my university's bandwidth apparently fucking up, but I'm not too fussed as I can still watch the show when I get to a place which has the sufficient facilities. For those of you who watched it on GFL, how was the video quality?


My video quality was great, I was happy with it. I have plenty of RAM and good internet which might have helped.



Nervosa said:


> I'm sorry but this wasn't happening in an undercard match: it was the top match on a top show, where there really should be no place for cheap storylines like this.


Look, if it was Larry Sweeney instead of Hagadorn we'd have all marked.



Nervosa said:


> Once again, I am seeing the (false) arguments that bad finishes are necessary to develop storylines, especially on the undercards. I've said it once and I'll say it again: ROH history tells us this is not true.


The market has completely changed. Daniels-Omega was arguably the only Gabe-era style match on the show. Now ROH have established a fanbase they can afford to change things up in order to court a more southern 'rasslin mainstream-oriented fan IMHO. As much as I prefer competitive, clean matches I understand why Truth Martini's spot, for example happened. To get him over, to build his character and to get his relationship with Roddy over.



Nervosa said:


> Maybe you missed what is widely considered ROH's best match ever, Joe vs. Kobashi


That worked because it was a one-off novelty match. If you spammed low rent versions of it all over every card it would tire an American crowd IMO. Particularly one full of hicks, screaming fat women and kids.


----------



## J-Coke

The match between Steen & Generico was still aggressive and hard-hitting that it did not need weapons or blood. The emotion was there and it sets up another match down the line where Generico can get his redemption.


----------



## TheAce

Well, the Steen and Generico match was held under regular rules...so kayfabe wise if they had used weapons the match would've been DQ'd...which everyone woulda shit on hard (for good reason) and it's not like they didn't announce this match minus stipulations awhile ago. Also, I agree with the point above about the style of the KOW vs Briscoes match, a bloody Steen Vs Generico would've taken away from this.

Above all though, did nobody see how hard/stiff they were being with each other?? some of those forearms were ill.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

Anyone have any comments on the Camera Work for the show?


----------



## jawbreaker

J-Coke said:


> The match between Steen & Generico was still aggressive and hard-hitting that it did not need weapons or blood. The emotion was there and it sets up another match down the line where Generico can get his redemption.


That's not the point, though. The point is that it regressed the feud. The match shouldn't have been booked if it was just going to be a wrestling match between two guys who don't like each other, or if they only wanted one "hardcore" match on the card.

And if they HAD to do it like they did, there should have been no attempted pins and it should have ended in some sort of a DQ with a good post-match brawl, to build to a future match without DQs. They took a feud that was running at about a 9 out of 10 and brought it down to a 6.

The top three matches more than made up for it, but that was a horribly disappointing match.


----------



## TheAce

They did do a post match brawl, during the intermission AND Steen cheated to win...to me that sets up the progression of matches....I felt the hate in that match, people are talking like they were all sportsmanship, hugs, kisses and honor handshakes....:no:



> They took a feud that was running at about a 9 out of 10 and brought it down to a 6.


Really? you really feel like that feud which you previously thought was running on 10 is down to 6??? wow. harsh.


----------



## Nervosa

For those who thought the Steen/Generico match was aggressive and stiff, I have to wonder about which match you were watching. It was a solid, decent wrestling match, but did nothing to further the feud. The match didn't have any story whatsoever, besides POSSIBLY the repeated DDT spot, which is kinda a stretch at that. It also didn't com off at all like the guys hated each other. Fro mthe beginning, it felt like both guys cared way more about winning the match than hurting each other. Jaws said it perfectly: it regressed the feud. In fact, Jaws entire post pretty perfectly sums up why their match last night was a bad decision. ( That said, I loved the intermission segment)

As for those discussing the 90s AJPW along with my comments on Joe/Kobashi, I think you're missing the point as to why I brought it up in the first place. I brought this up because that era was wrestling at its best, and Joe/Kobashi was ROH echoing that era, which is probably why it is considered their best match in history. (I don't even actually think it is, I am just speaking to how history and ROH fans view it.) I'm also not saying they should 'span low rent versions of it,' I am saying that ROH's product should have matches like that be the goal: quality wrestling with real finises that respect wrestling presented as a sport. 

My point was really to show that for wrestling to be great, interference and dirty finishes are not necessary. It can be done without. Put as simply as possible: if Hagadorn had never shown up, the main event would have been better, and the proof is in the silence of the crowd after it happened. No, I wouldn't have marked if it was Sweeney, because when Sweeney essentially did the same thing in Pearce/Albright, I said the same thing: the match would have been better without it. ROH courting a southern market has been mentioned as an excuse, but I don't see why its necessary or worth it. ROH can court a southern market without run-ins and dirty finishes. All they have to do is present a quality product; and, like it or not, dirty finishes hurt the quality.


----------



## Emperor DC

More like stupid.

What happened at DBD VIII was perfect continuation as far as I'm concerned and leaves room for further development in the future.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

That loud bitch needed to be stabbed. Almost ruined the show...almost.


----------



## Clique

Today watched my first ever ROH PPV and it was a blast! Death Before Dishonor VIII was an enjoyable show from the hot opening to the dramatic close. 

Kevin Steen and El Generico just wrote one more chapter in a feud I can see continuing for weeks to come. They will likely bust out the hardcore galore in a future match but what they did here is strong enough at this point. They showed their hate for each other and everyone wants to see Generico rip Steen a part. The brawl during intermission was pretty awesome with THE TIE reference!

Next two matches, Cloudy & Cheech v. The All Night Express (Rhet Titus & Kenny King) and Austin Aries v. Delirious were both solid, nothing spectacular but entertaining enough none-the-less. I was a little shocked when Delirious sprayed mist in the face of Austin Aries from the jump of the match. I actually would have liked to see him and A Double go a little longer but with the finish they had other plans must be in store for this feud. 

I haven't seen a gauntlet match in a long time so it was interesting to watch this one unfold. I don't know how I feel about Roddy Strong as a heel; I like him more as a face. Maybe he will eventually turn on that new manager he has because he didn't ask for his help to win the match.

My jaw may be still dropped at the last three matches of the event. Christopher Daniels worked a psychologically smart match with Kenny Omega. I thought all the holds and counters were executed so crisply. This was my first time seeing Kenny Omega wrestling and that man knows he can get a crowd pumped and rooting for him. I definitely want Daniels to get that World Title match he's been searching for in ROH, the man deserves it. The neck work was Daniels' focused throughout the match and he stayed with that until the very end. I really liked the finish with the STO working on the neck again and then Daniels hitting the BME.

After a beautiful, technically sound match the tag team title match was bloody war! Damn, I haven't seen a match this physical in a good while and I sure had a hardcore good time. I rooted so hard for the Briscoes to defeat the Kings of Wrestling because they are the type of kick-ass faces I want to see win and I wanted them to get payback for what happened to their father. It was not to be but damn if they didn't pull out all the stops. There was so much blood in this match - it was a blood bath and I loved every second of it. Chris Hero using a "loaded elbow pad" is sooo old school.

Finally, the main event that has received the highest of praise from many fans -- Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards, it's the reason why I ordered the replay of the show. Tyler Black and Davey Richards had a classic, point blank. This was a story of endurance but also a test of Tyler Black’s pride and Davey Richards' spirit. Black was the man the fans wanted to be World Champion and he pleases them with his extraordinary athleticism every time he defends his title. The problem is, as much heart as Black has, Davey Richards may have more and that in turn causes the fans to respect him more so he is now their choice. 

I enjoyed how Black was frustrated by the "F*** You" chants he received from the crowd and how that made him more aggressive towards Davey. When Black would throw something at Davey and they look toward the crowd it was almost like he was throwing the negativity back in the fans of the fans but not in a way where he fully turns heel. Black never turns in this match it’s just a fight to solidify himself as the real deal and deserving of holding claim to the top prize.

Davey Richards was phenomenal in this match. When I look at how emotional he is with ever strike, and how he reactions to the pain, I can't help but to respect him. Both man had me and the fans on the end of our seats but Richards left us emotionally spent by the end of the match. Richards could barely stand to his feet!

Pretty much every near-fall was a nail biter, the strikes were stiff, the passion flowed in the atmosphere and the story unfolded beautifully. By when it was all over you knew the man who walked out World Champion deserved to hold that belt as both men got a standing ovation and "Match of the Year" and "Thank You Both" chants. 

This is was the most I’ve ever been emotionally invested in a ROH match to date. I’m not sure if I would put it above Taker/Michaels as MOTY but it far and away is at the top after that as far as what I’ve watched in 2010 at this point.

I will certainly pick this show up on DVD and look into other great ROH events.


----------



## J-Coke

It was insane how Davey dove onto Tyler and into the crowd. It took place right in front of me and I remember marking out like crazy! My first ROH show attended live and what a choice that was!


----------



## lewieG

I honestly think there was a story in the Steen vs Generico match: they were just dropping bombs on each other, trying to hit as many brutal moves on each other as possible. So we got the tornado DDT through the turnbuckles onto the floor, Steen going for a moonsault, Steen going for a package piledriver on the apron, the finish etc. They didn't care what they had to do to win, they were going to throw everything they knew until they did win.

Just what I thought during the match.


----------



## black_napalm

great commentary here. i can understand where jawbreaker is coming from but didn't the impromptu jump during concession really up the feud more? for a first match, i thought it was a a solid ****. don't forgot the package piledriver or whatever steen hit on el generico off the ropes. oh and the spot that el generico hit between the ropes early in the match around the ringpost?? they turned that into some of tornado DDT. that was insane! maybe it didn't live up to your 6 months of anticipation but man, but it was a worthy match.

omega continues to impress me. that match was about a **** 1/4 to me. i'm not all into star ratings but whatever. and yes, that bitch was annoying, lol. what was the 'happy birthday!' chant? please tell me the girl who started the steen chant wasn't behind that. 

this was a solid PPV because there really wasn't a dud or filler and there were 3 matches i considered **** or above.

i'm not one to plug stuff, but GFL has the replay up now. you can rewind, fast forward, pause and watch it as many times as you want. sure enough, a rip of it will come along that you can download. at $15 though, this is well worth it. cheaper and around a full month ahead a DVD will arrive. this PPV is going to be hard to top from bottom to top this year, period.


----------



## camstun187

that pay per view was the work of god himself!


----------



## seancarleton77

camstun187 said:


> that pay per view was the work of god himself!


Thank you. I appreciate the compliments, my child.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

God this show was awesome the best wrestling ppv i have seen in years Pro Wrestling at its finest i bought this ppv and havent missed an ROH show yet and have not been disappointed with the ROH product this show had something for every one 3 hours of wrestling from start to finish and if your not an ROH fan after this ppv you will be.


----------



## Emperor DC

> - ROH has announced that their Death Before Dishonor PPV was their most watched internet PPV so far, with roughly 1300-1500 buys.


Brilliant number.


----------



## NigelFan

Emperor DC said:


> Brilliant number.


Brilliant Number and Great Job of ROH.


----------



## Spinone

Death Before Dishonor is the ppv of the year


----------

